# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013



## AnDré (1 Out 2013 às 10:22)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (1 Out 2013 às 13:40)

Parece que vamos ter alguma animação a partir de quinta-feira. Subida das temperaturas desaparecimento das nuvens e do vento.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2013 às 16:08)

Boas tardes.

*Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao normal *dado que se observa ainda bastante inconsistência nos modelos...poderá ser necessária uma revisão.
Utilizo nesta analise um mix entre o ECMWF00Z/GFS06Z/AROME00Z/WRF00Z.


Em termos gerais, no dia de amanhã teremos a aproximação de uma perturbação forte nos níveis altos ( 200-400hpa) com presença de forçamento dinâmico localmente intenso e visível nas vv500/700hpa.

Forte fluxo em altura criará shear moderado a forte ( DLS 30-45kts, 0-6km 20-25m/s).
Nos níveis médios teremos igualmente uma acelaração do fluxo visível aos 850hpa que criará condições para ventos fortes de rajada á superfície e mistura da camada limite, pelo que se espera mais insolação( Subida bastante razoável da Tmax) e por consequência valores de instabilidade superiores aos que ocorreriam numa atmosfera mais estratificada como hoje.

Nos níveis baixos varias linhas de convergência adentram-se pelo território de SW/S para NE/N á frente de um núcleo depressionário que se desloca de SW para NE e penetra pela Galiza, na proximidade das linhas convergência haverão perfis rotacionais com SRH>200.

A presença de uma camada de ar superficial quente e humida  assim como uma pluma de theta-e>60º aos 850hpa, em conjunt com a aproximação de ar mais frio e seco nos níveis altos contribuirá para que surjam valores de CAPE localmente próximos ou superiores a 1000J/Kg em especial no interior centro e sul.

Sendo assim esperam-se condições termodinâmicas favoráveis á ocorrência de convecção organizada em especial no interior centro e sul, e em menor grau no resto do pais excepto no Algarve onde se prevê um máximo de subsidência associado á proximidade de um dry slot.

*No Algarve* a proximidade a um máximo de subsidência que está associado a um dry slot na retaguarda da perturbação em altura limitará fortemente a actividade ( ainda que esteja presente bastante CAPE), pelo que que esperam apenas alguns aguaceiros e talvez uma trovoada mais plausíveis durante a noite e manhã de 5f com a aproximação de uma frente fria.

*No Alentejo, Ribatejo, Distrito de Lisboa e parte do interior Centro* as condições são favoráveis á ocorrência de convecção organizada, ao longo das linhas de convergência poderemos ter segmentos lineares e training/multicells, sendo que a orientação do fluxo nos níveis médios face á orientação da convergência nos níveis baixos é favorável a que algumas células se possam destacar das linhas de convergência com risco de bow echoes e alguns desenvolvimentos supercelulares, *apesar dos níveis de confiança não serem os maiores arrisca-se um nível vermelho para o interior ( onde há mais CAPE) por probabilidade elevada de um evento severo localizado...poderá ser necessário um abaixamento do nível caso ocorram alterações nas próximas runs*

*Na região Norte  * as condições dinâmicas são parecidas ás do centro mas a presença de menos humidade/CAPE disponíveis retiram confiança da severidade da convecção pelo que se lança um nível laranja por probabilidade baixa a moderada de um evento severo localizado. 









Amarelo ( essencialmente não severo)
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Precipitação localmente  forte ( risco muito baixo )
- Rajadas ( risco  muito baixo)

Laranja ( Probabilidade baixa a moderada de tempo severo localizado)
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas ( risco baixo)
- Saraiva ( risco baixo)
- Tornado ( risco muito baixo)

Vermelho ( Probabilidade alta de tempo severo localizado)
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Saraiva ( risco moderado)
- Tornado ( risco baixo)


----------



## Goku (1 Out 2013 às 18:52)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Parece que vamos ter alguma animação a partir de quinta-feira. Subida das temperaturas desaparecimento das nuvens e do vento.



Animação como assim?


----------



## fishisco (1 Out 2013 às 18:53)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Parece que vamos ter alguma animação a partir de quinta-feira. Subida das temperaturas desaparecimento das nuvens e do vento.



chamas a isso animação? isso para mim é monotonia e da grande... 

mas amanhã a tarde podemos ter animação e até sexta alguma chuva depois... sol


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2013 às 22:08)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> *Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao normal *dado que se observa ainda bastante inconsistência nos modelos...poderá ser necessária uma revisão.
> Utilizo nesta analise um mix entre o ECMWF00Z/GFS06Z/AROME00Z/WRF00Z.
> ...



Parece-me extremamente exagerada a tua análise. Neste momento, e como bem referes, há ainda alguma incerteza resultante de pequenas divergências entre os vários modelos. Acresce a isto os grandes erros de todos os modelos nos últimos dias (principalmente o dia de 6ª feira na Grande Lisboa - falharam todos redondamente) e que te levaram a avançar com "níveis" vermelhos que não se justificaram. Como tal, creio que devias ter algum cuidado com estes mapas. Até pode ser que acabes por acertar, mas neste momento nenhum modelo aponta para cenários suficientemente gravosos que justifiquem um "nível vermelho".

Resumo da precipitação prevista pelos mesoscalares NAE e WRF - MeteoGalicia no período entre o meio dia de amanhã e de quinta-feira (os do IPMA ainda não actualizaram para a run das 12z):











Vai certamente chover, nalguns locais de forma intensa, vai trovejar, até podem haver alguns fenómenos mais severos, mas não é uma situação que pareça justificar "nível vermelho".


----------



## supercell (1 Out 2013 às 22:11)

> Post Original de 3R4ZOR Ver Post
> Parece que vamos ter alguma animação a partir de quinta-feira. Subida das temperaturas desaparecimento das nuvens e do vento.



Para aqui para o pessoal, tempo animado é tudo menos sol.. 

Chuva e trovoada é que é animação, porque é algo que nos desperta uma certa adernalina e emoção...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2013 às 22:59)

stormy disse:


> *No Algarve* a proximidade a um máximo de subsidência que está associado a um dry slot na retaguarda da perturbação em altura limitará fortemente a actividade ( ainda que esteja presente bastante CAPE), pelo que que esperam apenas alguns aguaceiros e talvez uma trovoada mais plausíveis durante a noite e manhã de 5f com a aproximação de uma frente fria.



Alguns aguaceiros no Algarve, os modelos prevêem cerca de 10 mm quer o GFS, quer o ECM, quer o Hirlam e tudo com trovoada na sua previsão. Os mapas do David sf tem mais precipitação no Algarve do que tem na zona laranja ou vermelha. 

O IPMA colocou todo o país em aviso amarelo que eu concordo plenamente, embora o timing talvez não seja o mais correcto, porque a precipitação vai ocorrer na noite de 4ª feira para 5ªfeira, é isso que os modelos mostram no Algarve.


----------



## rozzo (1 Out 2013 às 23:08)

David sf disse:


> Até pode ser que acabes por acertar, mas neste momento nenhum modelo aponta para cenários suficientemente gravosos que justifiquem um "nível vermelho".



Quando se usa palavreado "caro" e se prevê cataclismos dia sim dia não, há sempre de chegar o dia que se acerta, o dia da glória...


Como bem disse o David, apesar de estarmos numa massa de ar que vem de latitudes bastante baixas, com imenso vapor de água, muita água na atmosfera que caso haja instabilidade importante tem tudo para despejar grandes quantidades de precipitação, esse é apenas um dos ingredientes. O outro, é a tal instabilidade, que parece não ser assim tanta, e tem sido retirada dos modelos nos últimos dias. Aliás nem o Estofex tem qualquer tipo de alerta para estes dias.

Mais uma vez, nada garante que localmente não possa haver algo mais severo, se em algum local se gerarem condições de instabilidade mais importantes, realmente há muita água disponível na atmosfera para precipitar, mas daí ao nível de alertas apresentado estes dias, vai uma imensa distância. Seja como for, são tudo opiniões pessoais, não há aqui alertas oficiais, e as cores que se queiram dar são meramente pessoais, cada um que interprete como se queira...



Sim, a massa de ar tem bastante conteúdo de vapor de água, os tons vermelho escuros assim indicam:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mas esta mesma massa de ar está presente há vários dias, e na maior parte das regiões, tem sido precipitação estratiforme e orográfica, considerável, mas normal. Nada minimamente alarmante, ao contrário do que esses "vermelhos" têm indicado recentemente.

A partir da tarde de amanhã, a essa massa de ar alia-se um pouco mais de instabilidade, em especial no terço Sul do país, de facto. Reside aí a maior chance de alguma convecção mais organizada parece-me, além deste tempo enfadonho e de regime essencialmente estratiforme que temos tido. Mas é uma incógnita bastante grande, mais uma vez, até é possível que no final se acabe a ter os maiores acumulados mais a Norte, devido à orografia e ao regime estratiforme.
Veremos...


----------



## Agreste (1 Out 2013 às 23:19)

Desta vez penso que será mais no interior onde as precipitações podem disparar.


----------



## Agreste (1 Out 2013 às 23:24)

Eu prefiro que existam avisos à população sempre que os modelos o indicarem. Lidamos com probabilidades onde 10% pode significar muita coisa. Somos todos prudentes. 

O hirlam coloca uma mancha aqui no sul mas não parece muito consistente...


----------



## Zapiao (1 Out 2013 às 23:30)

Concordo com o David sf, o stormy é um guro na meteo e ninguem duvida disso, mas acho que exagerou um pouco nas cores que usou na 6 feira. Aqui por Coimbra nao se verificou o que ele previa e até ficou um pouco aquém das expeCtativas. 
Mesmo assim sabe MUITISSÍMO mais do eu e por isso é só um pequeno e humilde reparo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 23:47)

Como é que estamos em termos de trovoada para amanha à noite e madrugada de Quinta-feira, aqui na *linha de Cascais*?
A ultima saída do GFS pareceu-me muito boa para esse efeito,ou estarei errado?


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2013 às 00:26)

Estive a ver agora mesmo no IPMA a ver a previsão numérica, nomeadamente o AROME, e deveremos ter bastante precipitação no litoral norte.
Temos neste momento em aproximação uma frente, parece bastante típica para termos chuva estratiforme, que afectará a zonas acima do eixo Serra de Sintra-Serra da Estrela.
Para as 15h, temos então manchas correspondentes a acumulados em 3h acima dos 20 mm para os distritos de Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana dos Castelo.
Para as 18h e 21h este acumulados mantêm-se (com excepção de Aveiro).
Já para as 00h, as únicas manchas de precipitação acima dos 20 mm circunscrevem-se à zona da Serra de Aires\Candeeiros e serra do Larouco.

Como podem ver, temos um modelo de alta resolução para o continente que prevê bons acumulados fora das zonas traçadas a "vermelho" no mapa do Stormy.
No entanto nada está descartado.
Como diz o Stormy (e bem):

"*Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao normal dado que se observa ainda bastante inconsistência nos modelos*...poderá ser necessária uma revisão."

Por isso há que fazer o nowcasting amanhã e depois tirar as devidas ilações.


----------



## martinus (2 Out 2013 às 00:39)

De acordo com o Freemeteo amanhã não pinga em Braga. De acordo com o IPMA vamos ter períodos de chuva forte e estamos em alerta amarelo. Apenas um deles vai acertar, o mais institucional é que seja o IPMA, mas também já vi o contrário algumas vezes... Os dois têm direito à sua previsão, e eu cá estarei para ver, espero...

Relativamente ao Stormy é a mesma coisa, ele também tem direito à previsão dele. E eu gosto do entusiasmo e da línguagem técnica, algo críptica, que ele põe nas suas análises. Quase uma linguagem hierática, e muito apropriadamente, que isto de adivinhar o tempo é como estar mais perto dos deuses...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2013 às 01:09)

martinus disse:


> De acordo com o Freemeteo amanhã não pinga em Braga. De acordo com o IPMA vamos ter períodos de chuva forte e estamos em alerta amarelo. Apenas um deles vai acertar, o mais institucional é que seja o IPMA, mas também já vi o contrário algumas vezes... Os dois têm direito à sua previsão, e eu cá estarei para ver, espero...
> 
> Relativamente ao Stormy é a mesma coisa, ele também tem direito à previsão dele. E eu gosto do entusiasmo e da línguagem técnica, algo críptica, que ele põe nas suas análises. Quase uma linguagem hierática, e muito apropriadamente, que isto de adivinhar o tempo é como estar mais perto dos deuses...



Boa noite Caro martinus,

Penso que na nossa zona só iremos ter animação amanhã (Quinta-Feira) a partir do meio/final de tarde com continuação do show pela madrugada dentro (4ªFeira5ªFeira).

Segundo alguns modelos a zona de Braga e outros locais do Baixo Minho podem vir a ter acumulados interessantes. Tudo vai depender da trajetória da passagem das células mais interessantes a nível de agua precipitável.

Esta tarde de Terça-Feira tivemos boas abertas pela zona de Braga com temperatura amena mas amanhã à tarde penso que o cenário já seja bem diferente.

Nowcasting e feedback de cada um será fundamental para darmos continuidade ao seguimento do tópico "Litoral Norte".

Cmps.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2013 às 01:22)

Duas dezenas de posts apagados. Leiam o titulo do tópico, as suas regras, e perceberão o porquê.

Não houve, nem há perseguição nenhuma. O stormy é um membro conhecido por todos, inclusivamente de forma pessoal, por parte de quase todos os administradores e moderadores. Ninguém, nas suas criticas pôs em causa o seu conhecimento. A chamada de atenção está relacionada com o exagero. A cor vermelha, convenhamos, não tem sido a mais feliz. Isso faz com que essa "gravidade" de avisos acabem por cair na banalidade. Quando vier algo realmente severo, terá que usar outras cores e outros vocábulos, porque os indicados estarão gastos. Percebem? 
Volto a repetir: Não é perseguição, é sim uma critica de forma a melhorar.

Quanto ao IPMA, houve um ou outro comentário extremamente injusto para com a administração/moderação. 
Só quem vem cá de quando em vez pode dizer que não apontamos o dedo a falhas ou deixamos de criticar o IPMA quando o devemos fazer. Porque o fazemos, mas da forma que achamos mais correcta.
Exemplo: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ima-de-portugal-2013-a-6936-4.html#post389984

Se têm reclamações/sugestões a fazer ao IPMA, façam-no no lugar indicado: Aqui!
Radar, previsões, avisos meteorológicos, gafes, etc. É por esse link que devem manifestar a vossa opinião (agrado/desagrado).

Acreditem que temos usado esse meio com regularidade. Se mais o fizerem, tanto melhor para nós (comunidade), e para o IPMA que fica com a noção do que a população realmente quer e dos problemas que existem.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (2 Out 2013 às 02:00)

AnDré disse:


> Duas dezenas de posts apagados. Leiam o titulo do tópico, as suas regras, e perceberão o porquê.
> 
> Não houve, nem há perseguição nenhuma. O stormy é um membro conhecido por todos, inclusivamente de forma pessoal, por parte de quase todos os administradores e moderadores. Ninguém, nas suas criticas pôs em causa o seu conhecimento. A chamada de atenção está relacionada com o exagero. A cor vermelha, convenhamos, não tem sido a mais feliz. Isso faz com que essa "gravidade" de avisos acabem por cair na banalidade. Quando vier algo realmente severo, terá que usar outras cores e outros vocábulos, porque os indicados estarão gastos. Percebem?
> Volto a repetir: Não é perseguição, é sim uma critica de forma a melhorar.
> ...




Caríssimo Sr. Administrador, já fiz varias chamadas de atenção por esse meio ao IPMA e as respostas são no mínimo líricas..........

Os Srs. Administradores com o conhecimento e a força que têm deveriam ser os primeiros a exigir um IPMA que funcione de facto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 02:48)

Continente
Previsão para 4ª feira, 2.outubro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes a partir do fim da manhã,
sendo mais prováveis nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, sendo por vezes fortes a partir do meio da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.


----------



## DracoLX (2 Out 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia a todos. Frequentador assíduo deste forum (embora não "participante" em previsões ou comentários por falta de conhecimentos) queria deixar aqui um reparo em relação ao "flaming" (se me permitem a expressão) relativo ao Stormy.
No final de cada posto lê-se o seguinte e passo a citar:

"Os níveis de cores devem ser entendidos como meramente indicativos da probabilidade de ocorrência de um dado evento em algum ponto e não necessariamente da sua gravidade, extensão ou duração."

Não percebo, sinceramente, o comentário do AnDré onde diz que "...A chamada de atenção está relacionada com o exagero..." pelo disclaimer atrás transcrito e do DavidSF "Parece-me extremamente exagerada a tua análise..." quando o próprio Stormy realça o facto de "*Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao normal* dado que se observa ainda bastante inconsistência nos modelos...poderá ser necessária uma revisão". Inclusivamente tem quase sempre o cuidado de indicar qual o grau de risco das suas previsões coisa que não vejo mais ninguém a fazer.

Não há dúvida que o evento de 6ª feira foi um fiasco em relação às expectativas criadas mas devo relembrar que, bem dentro da zona vermelha de risco indicada pelas "constantes previsões exageradas" do nosso amigo Stormy, aconteceu um pequeno tornado. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...do-tempo-modelos-setembro-2013-a-7263-29.html

Este fórum é uma amalgama de pessoas que, ou são gurus da metereologia, ou sabem muito, sabem o suficiente, sabem pouco ou não sabem nada (como eu) mas que são todos eles apaixonados pelo tema. A meterologia tem de fascinante o facto de, por muito que se estude e se saiba, ser por vezes "imprevisível" dada a volatilidade dos fenómenos e circunstâncias que a definem. Previsões exactas sobre a hora, duração e intensidade de qualquer evento que se preveja ocorrer nem o pai natal nem o coelhinho da páscoa o conseguem quanto mais nós meros comuns dos mortais. Guio-me muito mais pelas previsões do Stormy do que pelas do IPMA que ou peca por defeito ou pelo excesso na grande maioria das vezes.

Peço desculpa pelo testamento mas não queria deixar de alertar para o pequeno disclaimer do Stormy que parece passar despercebido ou então querer ser ignorado. Continuem com as boas previsões que caracterizam este espaço e unam os vossos conhecimentos (pedido obviamente dirigido aos gurus do forum) para termos previsões cada vez mais fiáveis.

Um abraço a todos,
Draco


----------



## james (2 Out 2013 às 11:47)

AnDré disse:


> Duas dezenas de posts apagados. Leiam o titulo do tópico, as suas regras, e perceberão o porquê.
> 
> Não houve, nem há perseguição nenhuma. O stormy é um membro conhecido por todos, inclusivamente de forma pessoal, por parte de quase todos os administradores e moderadores. Ninguém, nas suas criticas pôs em causa o seu conhecimento. A chamada de atenção está relacionada com o exagero. A cor vermelha, convenhamos, não tem sido a mais feliz. Isso faz com que essa "gravidade" de avisos acabem por cair na banalidade. Quando vier algo realmente severo, terá que usar outras cores e outros vocábulos, porque os indicados estarão gastos. Percebem?
> Volto a repetir: Não é perseguição, é sim uma critica de forma a melhorar.
> ...


----------



## james (2 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Ha qualquer coisa que nao correu bem na citacao que eu queria fazer , o que eu queria dizer comeca na parte final a partir de Srs. moderadores . . .


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Enfim uma madrugada animada... pelos piores motivos. Ao fim de vários anos nesta casa sinto-me verdaeiramente triste com tudo isto.

Ontem dois moderadores desta casa cometeram um erro. Um erro no qual eu estou mais que 100% solidário. O erro de chamarem à atenção para algo que tem vindo a acontecer neste fórum. Infelizmente esse "algo" que aqui tem acontecido tornou proporções que ultrapassam qualquer crítica por mais construtiva que seja  por parte da administração ou moderadores deste fórum. É triste, é lamentável, mas o porquê dos comentários efetuados por esta mesma equipa só será entendível por quem tenha a paciência de descorrer este espaço de uma ponta à outra, por meses ou anos, com verdadeira atenção ou espirito crítico.

Em todos os fóruns que polulam por essa internet existem dois tipos de reacçao para este tipo de acontecimentos. Uma menos vulgar, o cinismo. Resulta por vezes... A outra que é usada na maior parte dos fóruns (pesquisem e vejam por vós próprios) seria algo que se poderia chamar "HITLERISMO"... garanto que resulta... Muitos dos fóruns de sucesso resultam com esta fórmula.


Aqui sempre procurámos ser diferentes, numa postura de respeito, de partilha e convívio que determinaram, penso eu, o sucesso que todos vocês sabem que alcançámos. Custa ver algumas coisas apos tantas conquistas... 

Espero sinceramente que possamos continuar com normalidade este tópico.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2013 às 12:17)

vitamos disse:


> Enfim uma madrugada animada... pelos piores motivos. Ao fim de vários anos nesta casa sinto-me verdaeiramente triste com tudo isto.
> 
> Ontem dois moderadores desta casa cometeram um erro. Um erro no qual eu estou mais que 100% solidário. O erro de chamarem à atenção para algo que tem vindo a acontecer neste fórum. Infelizmente esse "algo" que aqui tem acontecido tornou proporções que ultrapassam qualquer crítica por mais construtiva que seja  por parte da administração ou moderadores deste fórum. É triste, é lamentável, mas o porquê dos comentários efetuados por esta mesma equipa só será entendível por quem tenha a paciência de descorrer este espaço de uma ponta à outra, por meses ou anos, com verdadeira atenção ou espirito crítico.
> 
> ...



Basicamente o Hitlerismo, trata-se para ser soft no que vou dizer, de cortar logo o mal pela raiz assim que ele aparece, em vez de deixar arrastar inumeros posts a falar do mesmo, e eu fui por arrasto falando do mesmo tentando ter o mais justo possível naquilo que afirmo e fui "apagado" também.
Os moderadores e administradores têm tentado sempre que possível serem os mais justos, apaziguadores e muitas vezes deixando arrastar o off-topic de tal modo que muitas vezes este tópico mais parece um "chat" entre membros do que uma *"Discussão de Modelos"*.
Espero que este tópico volte a entrar nos eixos !
Abraço


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2013 às 12:20)

james disse:


> Srs moderadores :  os off-topics por vezes sao necessarios e tambem fazem parte da discussao .  Se nao pensam assim entao temos um diferente conceito da democracia .   Se este forum e um clube restrito de amigos onde so entra quem tiver conhecimentos tecnicos aprofundados entao facam favor de avisar para eu nao voltar a postar .     *P. S .  -  nao vi apagar off- topics de pessoas que dizem que ha membros que tem a mania de utilizar palavras caras ou que erram 99 (???)  Das vezes* .   E pronto , ja disse o que tinha que dizer , ja podem apagar o meu post .



......


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2013 às 12:22)

Vamos lá ao que realmente interessa neste tópico de seguimento de previsão dos modelos. 

Os modelos mesoescalares estão a prever uma situação interessante para a próxima noite/madrugada no Sotavento algarvio. O Arome está um pouco para o extremo em 3 horas com uma enorme mancha de 60 mm. Já o Aladdin também prevê mas menos extrema que o Arome.

Arome (01 h-04 h)








Aladdin (01h-04h)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2013 às 12:29)

Por aqui vai continuar a seca e a partir de sábado verão e mais verão, já não há paciência


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2013 às 12:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui vai continuar a seca e a partir de sábado verão e mais verão, já não há paciência



Sim tens tido um bocado de azar mas também vives numa das zonas mais secas do país em que tudo parece passar ao lado.
Agora se quiseres alguma animação podes ver o modelo AROME que o Algarvio1980 postou.

Relativamente aos modelos penso que existe ali após as 168 horas uma janela de oportunidade para que surja um cavado a Noroeste ou Oeste de Portugal, mas ainda muito pouco consistente nos modelos e neste momento apresenta uma trajectoria que considero ser no minimo estranha.
Contudo a presença do AA mais a oeste do que o normal bem como a presença de um anticiclone continental poderá com um pouco de sorte fazer mergulhar uma depressão aqui para as nossas latitudes, senão poderemos ter mais um mês seco por aqui, mas este mês de Outubro é fertil em grande variabilidade climatérica, bem como em muita inconsistência nos modelos !


----------



## boneli (2 Out 2013 às 12:59)

Bom dia.

Bem a partir o final do dia de hoje e amanhã parece que a animação está de volta.... Os modelos parecem um pouco confusos relativamente aos locais que vão ter mais precipitação, por isso é mesmo acompanhar o now casting.

Vamos aproveitar esta  que a partir de sexta o solinho está de volta.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (2 Out 2013 às 13:23)

fishisco disse:


> chamas a isso animação? isso para mim é monotonia e da grande...
> 
> mas amanhã a tarde podemos ter animação e até sexta alguma chuva depois... sol



É uma questão de perspetiva. 
Na minha opinião animação é calor.
As temperaturas na próxima semana sobem, mas não tanto como gostaria. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2013 às 14:19)

Boas tardes. Não sei o que se passou aqui, mas pelos comentário nem quero saber. Espero que o tópico faça jus ao nome e se deixem de mesquinhices e chats.

Portanto, gostava de saber o que posso esperar em Viseu a partir das 17h. Vou andar na cidade e gostava de não ser apanhado desprevenido.


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 19:20)

Parece que afinal esse "nível vermelho" ficou no lugar errado... uma vez que a instabilidade está toda a Norte praticamente...


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Geiras disse:


> Parece que afinal esse "nível vermelho" ficou no lugar errado... uma vez que a instabilidade está toda a Norte praticamente...



sou da mesma opinião. a meu ver e fazendo um breve resumo do dia de hoje, nem se justificava o alerta amarelo lançado pelo IPMA. O problema é que com estas situações as pessoas vão ignorando os alertas e um dia quando realmente for a sério estes não serão tidos em conta. mas enfim a meteorologia fascina mesmo por isto.pela imprevisibilidade dos acontecimentos


----------



## PedroMAR (2 Out 2013 às 19:37)

Trovão Almada disse:


> sou da mesma opinião. a meu ver e fazendo um breve resumo do dia de hoje, nem se justificava o alerta amarelo lançado pelo IPMA. O problema é que com estas situações as pessoas vão ignorando os alertas e um dia quando realmente for a sério estes não serão tidos em conta. mas enfim a meteorologia fascina mesmo por isto.pela imprevisibilidade dos acontecimentos



Não são alertas, mas sim *AVISOS*


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 19:41)

PedroMAR disse:


> Não são alertas, mas sim *AVISOS*



peço desculpa pelo erro.os avisos do IPMA a meu ver e para o distrito de setubal hoje nao se justificavam,dado que a precipitação que caiu aqui em Almada não foi nada de especial....pelo menos até agora


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2013 às 19:56)

Ta bem forte


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2013 às 20:08)

Trovão Almada disse:


> sou da mesma opinião. a meu ver e fazendo um breve resumo do dia de hoje, nem se justificava o alerta amarelo lançado pelo IPMA. O problema é que com estas situações as pessoas vão ignorando os alertas e um dia quando realmente for a sério estes não serão tidos em conta. mas enfim a meteorologia fascina mesmo por isto.pela imprevisibilidade dos acontecimentos



O problema  é distribuírem estes avisos amarelos de forma tão farta quando se trata de fenómenos visíveis, com perigos imediatos (chuvas, tempestades, ventania, etc), e serem bem mais poupados no que diz respeito aos avisos sobre temperaturas muito altas, cujos danos não são imediatamente verificáveis. Acabam por perpetuar, assim, o mito do "bom tempo" e do "mau tempo" na população, que acaba por ver mais perigo em chuvas até moderadas que em dias de 32ºC (ou mais, bem mais).


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 20:13)

Névoa disse:


> O problema  é distribuírem estes avisos amarelos de forma tão farta quando se trata de fenómenos visíveis, com perigos imediatos (chuvas, tempestades, ventania, etc), e serem bem mais poupados no que diz respeito aos avisos sobre temperaturas muito altas, cujos danos não são imediatamente verificáveis. Acabam por perpetuar, assim, o mito do "bom tempo" e do "mau tempo" na população, que acaba por ver mais perigo em chuvas até moderadas que em dias de 32ºC (ou mais, bem mais).



concordo a 200%


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2013 às 21:53)




----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2013 às 22:06)

david 6 disse:


>



Até agora o satélite e o radar não mostra nada. Embora, o modelo tem estado até agora muito bem na instabilidade no norte do país, coincidindo com a previsão do respectivo modelo. Isso é entre as 01h e as 04h. Aliás, esse modelo teve bem na passada 6ªfeira quando colocava bastante precipitação na zona de Montemor e até houve registo de um tornado. Já o Aladdin também mostra essa linha de instabilidade embora com menor intensidade e também a sua previsão tem sido coincidente com a realidade. Por isso, vamos aguardar embora esteja um pouco reticente.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2013 às 22:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até agora o satélite e o radar não mostra nada. Embora, o modelo tem estado até agora muito bem na instabilidade no norte do país, coincidindo com a previsão do respectivo modelo. Isso é entre as 01h e as 04h. Aliás, esse modelo teve bem na passada 6ªfeira quando colocava bastante precipitação na zona de Montemor e até houve registo de um tornado. Já o Aladdin também mostra essa linha de instabilidade embora com menor intensidade e também a sua previsão tem sido coincidente com a realidade. Por isso, vamos aguardar embora esteja um pouco reticente.



Teria que ser um MCS e teria que se formar muito rapidamente e de forma bastante explosiva, mas não me parece que ocorra alguma coisa .... até porque a previsão é das 00h !

Mas vamos aguardar .. porque até agora nem chuva sequer, isto é sempre para os mesmos !


----------



## Paulo H (2 Out 2013 às 22:39)

O que vou falar não tem a ver com o tópico, embora se escreva muito acerca do assunto, neste tópico!

Assunto: Alertas vermelho, laranja ou amarelo.

Porque é estamos sempre a criticar o nível de alerta, ora porque 95% das vezes não se justificou, ora porque 5% das vezes se justificou e o nível de alerta ficou aquém?

Já repararam que é impossível os fenómenos ocorrerem com a mesma intensidade em cada m2 à nossa volta?

Se há um alerta de: 
- precipitação intensa num curto espaço de tempo
- precipitação acumulada elevada
- trovoadas
- tornados 
- temperaturas muito acima ou abaixo do normal

Há que ter um pouco de bom senso, e saber que não pode haver por ordem de confiança: 
- tornados em todo o lado
- precipitação intensa num curto espaço de tempo 
- trovoada
- temperaturas muito acima ou abaixo do normal

Compreendem esta ordenação no espaço-tempo de 1 dia?

Agora deve-se decidir o que é importante: 5% de hipóteses de tornado numa vasta área significa alerta vermelho? Talvez sim.. 
É que mesmo nos estados unidos da américa, em plena época de tornados no mid west nem 5% das zonas são afectadas! Devemos eliminar o alerta vermelho de vez?

Para o resto dos fenômenos, o nível de confiança é muito maior. Mesmo assim, é difícil prever onde ocorre precipitação intensa num curto espaço de tempo. E qual o nível de confiança que devemos aceitar para lançar um alerta vermelho? Talvez não seja este o âmbito deste fórum, mas antes ser um espaço de discussão e aprendizagem. Mas se pretenderem levar a sério, penso que seria de decidir quais os níveis de confiança aceitáveis antes de publicar um post com alertas vermelhos.

Que fique claro, que eu interpreto os alertas com um nível de confiança associado, com bastante sensatez! Não me choca nada, que Portugal esteja com alerta vermelho de ventos fortes ou tornados, com apenas 5% de nível de confiança! São fenômenos raros, que podem ocorrer numa dada área mas onde nem 0.1% é afectada!

Conclusão: o objectivo deste post, é que todos interiorizemos as especificidades/dificuldades desta ciência que é a meteorologia, e o que é sensato prever e divulgar!


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2013 às 23:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Assunto: Alertas vermelho, laranja ou amarelo.



Era mesmo isto que ia dizer. 

Resumindo- NUNCA se pode dizer por exemplo: O alerta laranja em Almada não se justificava porque nem choveu. A questão é que 10 km ao lado caíram 30mm... As células tem destas coisas. Um alerta devido a precipitação não estratiforme é dado para uma grande área, onde não se sente os seus efeitos na maior parte do distrito ... Não se deve olhar apenas para o nosso cantinho.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2013 às 00:19)

A *superfície frontal fria* acabou de cruzar todo o território de Portugal Continental, abandonando o país pelo nordeste transmontano.

A partir de agora passamos a *regime de aguaceiros, cada vez menos frequentes e muito dispersos*. Na maior parte do território do continente terminou a precipitação e a partir desta Quinta-feira já teremos sol em muitas regiões, especialmente do sul.

*EDIT:* O radar o IPMA mostra que uma nova linha de instabilidade começou agora a cruzar o território do continente, afectando primeiro o litoral oeste e progredindo para o interior (Estremadura, Ribatejo, Alentejo, ...). É consequência de termos passado para uma situação pós-frontal, em que é possível a formação de novas linhas de instabilidade que darão origem a mais precipitação mas que não terá o mesmo vigor que teve aquando da passagem da superfície frontal fria. Naturalmente alguns aguaceiros poderão ser fortes, daí a manutenção do alerta amarelo que se justifica plenamente.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2013 às 00:23)

E eu ainda não percebi porque o IPMA colocou o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve em Alerta Amarelo, desde as 12h até ás 00h quando os modelos nem davam chuva que não fosse chuviscos.
Agora de madrugada ainda vá que não vá alguma célula que se forme e apanhe o sotavento é o que está modelado mas não me vou alongar mais ...

Costuma-se dizer que por aqui a chuva apenas chega com a feira de Faro e parece que este ano voltará a cumprir-se a tradição porque a primeira quinzena para já parece vir a ser bastante seca !


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2013 às 00:58)

Aurélio disse:


> E eu ainda não percebi porque o IPMA colocou o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve em Alerta Amarelo, desde as 12h até ás 00h quando os modelos nem davam chuva que não fosse chuviscos.
> Agora de madrugada ainda vá que não vá alguma célula que se forme e apanhe o sotavento é o que está modelado mas não me vou alongar mais ...
> 
> Costuma-se dizer que por aqui a chuva apenas chega com a feira de Faro e parece que este ano voltará a cumprir-se a tradição porque a primeira quinzena para já parece vir a ser bastante seca !



Esperemos que expluda alguma célula durante a madrugada coisa que não me parece. Os modelos para aqui é um fartote de falhanços!
Bom parece que será um início de mês sequinho e com temperaturas amenas. 
Lá começa a segunda rodada de época balnear Algarvia


----------



## amando96 (3 Out 2013 às 01:05)

No radar vejo uma célula a aproximar-se do Algarve, a ver se sou acordado a meio da noite por trovoada.

Ou então vai para Espanha...


----------



## Raposeira (3 Out 2013 às 11:53)

NOAA - Aviso 18 - Tropical Depression JERRY

Com cone de propagação até aos Açores

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?gm_track#contents

offtopic: não sei se aqui é o local para esta publicação


----------



## Zapiao (3 Out 2013 às 12:04)

Raposeira disse:


> NOAA - Aviso 18 - Tropical Depression JERRY
> 
> Com cone de propagação até aos Açores
> 
> ...



Claro que nao é : http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...erry-atlantico-2013-al10-7297.html#post393189


----------



## supercell (3 Out 2013 às 23:00)

Parece que a próxima semana vai ser calma e segundo os modelos só lá para meio de Outubro é que deve vir uma chuvinha.


----------



## fishisco (4 Out 2013 às 00:07)

supercell disse:


> Parece que a próxima semana vai ser calma e segundo os modelos só lá para meio de Outubro é que deve vir uma chuvinha.



o gfs mete chuva para sexta-feira dia 11


----------



## Névoa (4 Out 2013 às 10:10)

Algo deve acontecer por volta do dia 13 ou 14 de Outubro, pois o ipma, seguindo, creio eu, o ecmwf, aponta chuva por volta destes dias (é irritante porque na previsão seguinte a chuva é sempre adiada para depois). Mas melhor que chuva será, a meu ver, uma mudança para temperaturas outonais, já há muito entrevista pelos modelos e até agora não verificada. Mesmo em 2011 o calor não foi muito além destes dias, será que é para o fim da semana que vem que finalmente temos mínimas mais baixas e um sol menos abrasivo?


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2013 às 14:19)

O Conselho de Ministros do Outono, na sua habitual reunião das quintas-feiras, decidiu ontem dar parecer favorável ao documento enviado pelo Secretariado do Verão , onde é solicitado que a Estação possa vir recolher todos os seus haveres que ficaram esquecidos na partida.
Depois das generosas chuvas dos últimos dias ,o Conselho de Ministros do Outono autorizou assim o regresso do Verão a partir de amanhã, sábado, e não estabeleceu qualquer prazo para a sua retirada.
Magnânimo , este Outono.


----------



## Névoa (4 Out 2013 às 14:35)

... ou será que a regra agora são outonos quentes ou inexistentes e os mais frescos são a excepção?

A pensar nisso, lembro-me apenas de dois anos mais frescos no outono num passado recente: 2010 e 2012.

Seja como for, eu duvido que a situação perdure para além do dia 15.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Névoa disse:


> ... ou será que a regra agora são outonos quentes ou inexistentes e os mais frescos são a excepção?
> 
> A pensar nisso, lembro-me apenas de dois anos mais frescos no outono num passado recente: 2010 e 2012.
> 
> Seja como for, eu duvido que a situação perdure para além do dia 15.



A Norte não sei mas aqui a sul existem imensos anos em que a temperatura atinge máximas na ordem dos 30º C ou até mais na primeira quinzena e depois na 2ª metade temos temperaturas máximas de 20ºC !

Claro também existem outros anos em que a máxima não passa dos 20º C !


.............

Relativamente aos modelos penso que os modelos continuarão a adiar mudança nos próximos dias mas creio que a partir do dia 15/20 o padrão irá mudar !
Este Outono/Inverno deverá ser de grande variabilidade climatérica !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Out 2013 às 16:31)

Névoa disse:


> ... ou será que a regra agora são outonos quentes ou inexistentes e os mais frescos são a excepção?
> 
> A pensar nisso, lembro-me apenas de dois anos mais frescos no outono num passado recente: 2010 e 2012.
> 
> Seja como for, eu duvido que a situação perdure para além do dia 15.



Boa tarde,

Penso que na próxima semana com noites totalmente limpas já se possa atingir mínimas mais frescas por esta zona (mínimas a rondar os 10-11ºC).

Tivemos por cá há pouco tempo um bom evento (chuvoso), porisso agora vamos aproveitar um bom "Break" c/ sol e temperaturas amenas para a época e vamos aguardar pela próxima entrada atlântica.

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2013 às 17:13)

Os restos da circulação da TS Jerry encontram-se de momento a cerca de 32ºN 36.5ºW a SSW da Ilha das Flores ( RAA), e movem-se para NE em conjunto com uma perturbação/linha de convergencia nos níveis baixos, esta perturbação tropical mantem alguma actividade convectiva pontualmente forte.







Associada a este contexto sinóptico temos uma pluma  de ar tropical húmido que continua a ser empurrada para norte com este sistema, á frente de uma perturbação extratropical centrada no Atlântico norte.

A interação que se vai desenvolver entre a perturbação tropical ex-Jerry e a frente+cavado que se aproxima da RAA deverá conduzir a uma fase de reativação convectiva suportada pela presença de forte forçamento dinâmico, nomeadamente sob forma de divergência nos níveis altos:






:::::::::::::

*12h Sab----18hDom*

*No Grupo Ocidental* em principio as condições do estado do tempo não deverão ser muito fora do normal para um contexto de uma situação benigna de instabilidade pré frontal , já que a interação entre a frente/cavado e o ar tropical instável se dará mais a leste.

*Nos Grupos Central e Oriental* a interação entre o cavado/frente e a perturbação tropical ex-Jerry deverá causar precipitação intensa e atividade convectiva pontualmente forte e concentrada assim como possibilidade de períodos de vento moderado a forte forte quer de origem convectiva quer com origem no que resta da circulação que estava associada á TS, não se podendo descartar algum evento severo localizado.

::::::::::::::

*A partir da tarde de Domingo* e durante o inicio da semana os Açores continuarão a ser afectados por massas de ar tropical instável que circulam entre uma região anticiclónica na Europa e um campo depressionário no Atlântico, sendo que alguns sistemas frontais/linhas de convergência deverão reactivar alguns focos convectivos dispersos e localmente fortes.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2013 às 20:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> O Conselho de Ministros do Outono, na sua habitual reunião das quintas-feiras, decidiu ontem dar parecer favorável ao documento enviado pelo Secretariado do Verão , onde é solicitado que a Estação possa vir recolher todos os seus haveres que ficaram esquecidos na partida.
> Depois das generosas chuvas dos últimos dias ,o Conselho de Ministros do Outono autorizou assim o regresso do Verão a partir de amanhã, sábado, e não estabeleceu qualquer prazo para a sua retirada.
> Magnânimo , este Outono.



Já tinha saudades destes saudosos posts do nosso companheiro *nimboestrato* 

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2013 às 21:30)

O próximo sistema frontal deverá chegar no final da próxima semana mas parece-me que vamos a caminho de uma fase NAO positiva e portanto a chuva vai andar longe das nossas latitudes.

Há um ponto interessante que é haver um anticiclone bastante potente na russia ocidental.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Out 2013 às 23:45)

Parece-me mais chuva a partir de dia 11


----------



## boneli (5 Out 2013 às 00:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Parece-me mais chuva a partir de dia 11




Pois é. Tanto GFS como o ECM indicam o regresso da chuva a partir do dia10/11.
Mas como ainda falta algum tempo vamos ver o que os modelos trazem nos próximos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2013 às 09:04)

Bom dia ... no dia de hoje os modelos encontram-se completamente confusos com cada modelo a fazer uma previsão completamente diferente do outro em termos de sinóptica mas tudo vai dar ao mesmo ... tempo seco !

Contudo os ensembles já não se encontram lisinhos !


----------



## Goku (5 Out 2013 às 14:28)

boneli disse:


> Pois é. Tanto GFS como o ECM indicam o regresso da chuva a partir do dia10/11.
> Mas como ainda falta algum tempo vamos ver o que os modelos trazem nos próximos dias.



Mas no site do IPMA não está sina de chuva para esse dias.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2013 às 00:01)

Goku disse:


> Mas no site do IPMA não está sina de chuva para esse dias.



Agora os modelos estao a prever para dia 13.


----------



## CptRena (7 Out 2013 às 12:26)

Segundo a análise do Metoffice UK, da carta de pressões, temos uma sandwich de anticiclone em pão ciclónico sobre a Europa.


----------



## Norther (7 Out 2013 às 18:26)

esta semana será de sol e temperaturas bem quentinhas, mudanças talvez para o final da próxima semana com a deslocação do anticiclone para latitudes mais a norte, isto é o que mostra os modelos


----------



## boneli (9 Out 2013 às 13:25)

Segundo os modelos, parece que a chuva que vinha dia 13 foi adiada para 16! Vamos lá ver se é desta.
As temperaturas a partir de amanhã vão começar a descer para temperaturas normais para esta época do ano, porque hoje...vou à praia pela primeira vez este ano. ahahahahaha


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2013 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos começo a desconfiar que este mês venha a ser extremamente seco por estas bandas e no país em geral, aliás se tal vier a acontecer não é nada que a maior parte dos modelos sazonais não prespetivasse  para este mês ...
O meu receio é que este ano volte novamente a ser um ano seco por estas bandas, e já estamos fartos por aqui de constantemente andarmos em seca !
Os ultimos 3 anos valeram mais pelo mês de Março (curiosamente) do que pelo Inverno em si !


----------



## fishisco (10 Out 2013 às 11:41)

os modelos so sabem adiar o retorno da chuva e o frio nao e assim tanto... ja tem havido geadas por esta altura e este ano ainda nao... os franceses acertaram que iamos ter verao ate tarde


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2013 às 13:11)

fishisco disse:


> os modelos so sabem adiar o retorno da chuva e o frio nao e assim tanto... ja tem havido geadas por esta altura e este ano ainda nao... os franceses acertaram que iamos ter verao ate tarde



Os tais do verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos... Então não, acertam em tudo...

Já têm existido geadas nesta altura do ano... é verdade, em alguns anos, em outros não... Lembro-me de Outubros frios, e de Outubros quentes... Este até ao momento nem tem sido muito anormal... Agora as mínimas andam bem baixas, as máximas andam ligeiramente acima da média. Eu não vejo nada de muito anormal mas pronto, nem vejo propriamente tempo de verão.


----------



## fishisco (10 Out 2013 às 13:24)

eu não disse q acertaram em tudo... pelo menos não era isso que queria dizer... mas também é verdade que aqui no norte já não nos podemos queixar com falta de chuva... o que eu queria dizer é que estamos a ter muito sol e temperaturas bem agradaveis e já estamos a meio de outubro e pelos vistos parece que vai continuar assim mais uns dias...


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2013 às 13:26)

Boas tardes pessoal.Vamos a ter calma. As temperaturas irão descer um pouco a partir de sábado. Quanto à chuva essa só lá para a última semana de outubro é que deverá aparecer com mais incidência. O mês de novembro (espero não estar enganado) será no geral chuvoso e frio. Depois voltaremos a este assunto sobre o mês de novembro, mas que será melhor que outubro, isso podem ter a certeza. 
Até lá é aguentar este sol. A partir de sábado o céu começará a ficar nublado e  com ligeira descida de temperatura.


----------



## james (10 Out 2013 às 14:42)

Ca pelo Norte nao tenho visto tempo nenhum de verao . Tenho visto um tipico inicio de outono com dias bastante amenos e noites    frias . E onde ja tivemos bastante chuva que durou mais de uma semana . 

Para domingo o ipma ja preve alguma chuva para o Minho .


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2013 às 14:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Olhando aos modelos começo a desconfiar que este mês venha a ser extremamente seco por estas bandas e no país em geral, aliás se tal vier a acontecer não é nada que a maior parte dos modelos sazonais não prespetivasse  para este mês ...
> O meu receio é que este ano volte novamente a ser um ano seco por estas bandas, e já estamos fartos por aqui de constantemente andarmos em seca !
> Os ultimos 3 anos valeram mais pelo mês de Março (curiosamente) do que pelo Inverno em si !



Desde de 2010 que isto bloqueiou e agora andamos permanentemente nisto. Basta olhar para a Madeira...contam-se pelos dedos as as baixas pressões que têm passado por lá desde então e é claro, depois pagamos nós a factura.
Quanto a Setembro/Outubro parece-me que já é o terceiro ano consecutivo em que temos mais ou menos uma cópia das condições meteorológicas. Mais uma vez parece que a Chuva de Outubro só chegará no final do mês e talvez com o voo de uma ou outra "cobertura"
 As Hipóteses de mudança só são lá para o dia 20 deste mês.


----------



## Névoa (10 Out 2013 às 18:45)

vitamos disse:


> Agora as mínimas andam bem baixas, as máximas andam ligeiramente acima da média. Eu não vejo nada de muito anormal mas pronto, nem vejo propriamente tempo de verão.




Mas não no Porto, infelizmente! Vejo no site do ipma que a média de Outubro para a máxima é de 20,2 C, e para a mínima de 11,6 C, quando estamos com cerca de 27 C de máxima e 15 ou 16 C de mínima. Também é verdade, contudo, que falo de medições mais próximas do Porto que Pedras Rubras, e que estas médias estão a ser comparadas (mesmo que fossem com medições de Pedras Rubras) àquelas obtidas em locais diferentes, em estações diferentes, o que em si invalida o rigor desta comparação - acaba por ser apenas para dar uma ideia geral.

No ano passado tivemos mínimas bem mais baixas no Porto (digo isso também baseada no thread de Outubro/ Litoral Norte de 2012), e isso logo no início de Outubro, sentia-se que estava bem mais fresco que este ano.

Vamos ver se amanhã já temos valores próximos da média, como até agora tem sido mantido pelo ipma


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2013 às 19:07)

Estamos já em plena estação chuvosa, a vegetação está novamente a recuperar. Continuaremos sem precipitação nos próximos dias, mas a descida dos valores de temperatura, para sexta e sábado, é possível que traga as primeiras geadas, ainda que muito localizadas.


----------



## Norther (10 Out 2013 às 19:33)

Este fim de semana vai ser mais fresco, a cut off na Europa central vai ajudar a termos  temperaturas mais baixas, com mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC e máximas abaixo dos 20ºC pelo menos no norte e centro, tambem com alguma nebulosidade.
Chuva talvez para final da próxima semana.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Por aqui as temperaturas só começam a ligerar a partir de sábado ,tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas...porra já não era sem tempo ,nunca mais acaba este verão empacotado .


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2013 às 11:07)

Só se fala na descida de temperatura e eu venho ser desmancha prazeres e venho falar de uma subida para a semana para meio da semana  ...mudança só vejo a partir do dia 20


----------



## james (11 Out 2013 às 11:12)

miguel disse:


> Só se fala na descida de temperatura e eu venho ser desmancha prazeres e venho falar de uma subida para a semana para meio da semana  ...mudança só vejo a partir do dia 20



Para o Centro e para o Sul , não para o Norte .


----------



## trovoadas (11 Out 2013 às 12:20)

Vamos ter mais uma semana de "Primavera" pelo menos aqui no Sul. Parece que as temperaturas vão baixar ligeiramente este fim de semana para depois voltarem a subir para valores da actual ordem, ou seja, aí por volta dos 27ºc.

Há que aproveitar este tempo porque não em parece que passe muito mais além do dia 20. A última semana já deverá ser Outonal


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2013 às 13:14)

No sul vai manter-se a seca e o calor volta a partir do meio da próxima semana.
Não demora muito estamos em seca extrema


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2013 às 13:19)

Meteoalentejo, tem calma... sei que o sul está quase em situação de seca. De facto na próxima semana, as temperaturas irão subir um pouco a meio da semana, mas voltará a descer por volta do dia 19/20.
E tal como diz o Trovoadas a partir do dia 20, mais propriamente, na última semana de outubro o padrão outonal voltará com nova descida das temperaturas e alguma chuva...


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2013 às 13:22)

Bom dia.

Olhando para os modelos parece que há alguma diferença entro ECM (mais generosa) e GFS. 
De facto olhando para o site do IPMA, que se baseia no ECM dá alguma chuva aqui para o Minho já para Domingo. O resto da semana também parece ser molhada, pelo menos aqui para o Norte. 
O GFS adia um pouco mais essa chuva...bem parece que andamos na corda bamba onde tanto se põem como se tira.

Relativamente as temperaturas de Verão, Primavis ou Outonais bem que já se nota noites mais frescas e daqui para a frente  na minha região e pelo que o IPMA mostra para a próxima semana as temperaturas máximas rondam os 20 graus mais coisa menos coisa. As mínimas tanto chegam aos 16 como andam nos 10.

Como não controlamos o tempo pelo menos tentem usufruir do que ele melhor nos dá, porque se calhar daqui a uns tempos já nos estamos a queixar do que já choveu ( estou-me a referir aqui ao Norte claro). 

Eu pelo menos esta semana aproveitei e fui à praia algo que este ano ainda não tinha feito por ter um trabalho sazonal durante os meses de Verão.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2013 às 14:18)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Olhando para os modelos parece que há alguma diferença entro ECM (mais generosa) e GFS.
> De facto olhando para o site do IPMA, que se baseia no ECM dá alguma chuva aqui para o Minho já para Domingo. O resto da semana também parece ser molhada, pelo menos aqui para o Norte.
> ...



mas se reparares a dita chuva, ainda não desceu das 240 horas, há alguns dias, e o padrão tem vindo a ser constantemente adiado no dia de hoje já vai no dia 21 !
Mas penso que este mês ainda teremos alguns dias de chuva mesmo aqui mais a sul !


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2013 às 17:38)

Aurélio disse:


> mas se reparares a dita chuva, ainda não desceu das 240 horas, há alguns dias, e o padrão tem vindo a ser constantemente adiado no dia de hoje já vai no dia 21 !
> Mas penso que este mês ainda teremos alguns dias de chuva mesmo aqui mais a sul !



Sim tens razão.

Por isso é que digo que *andamos na corda bamba  *e  em posts anteriores também disse que possivelmente ia-mos ter chuva dia 13, que depois foi adiada para 16 e agora o IPMA voltou a colocar chuva para dia 13 e.....estou-me a referir para ao Norte e....possivelmente 

Basta olhar para os modelos para verificar que basta uma pequena alteração para a chuva nos visitar e não ficar pela Galiza ou visse versa....agora para o Algarve já é mais complicado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2013 às 20:17)

Viva o calor e a seca


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2013 às 20:45)

Eu lembro-me de um ano em que andei de T-Shirt até meados de Novembro ... por isso veremos se este ano não será mais um ano numa altura em que os modelos quer mensais quer sazonais vão dando continuamente temperaturas acima da média ...
Pode ser que se esteja preparando o caldeirão lá para meados de Novembro !


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2013 às 00:21)

Realmente esta difícil as altas pressões nos deixarem por algum tempo, mas estou convicto que para final da semana venha algo, já a uma semana que os modelos prevêem precipitação para todo país.

Este domingo podem ocorrer aguaceiros na região do Minho


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Out 2013 às 08:20)

Este tópico anda muito parado...
Bem parece que a chuva vai voltar primeiro na região Norte durante quase toda a semana, uns dias mais que outros, e lá para sexta-feira e depois no fim-de-semana, os modelos prevêem uma situação de chuva generalizada a todo o país... Vamos aguardar. As temperaturas essas vai continuar nesta ordem de grandeza, ou seja dentro da média para esta época do ano.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Out 2013 às 08:34)

A semana de Sol que se antevia para Lisboa parece estar a mudar, ainda que ligeiramente 

Previsão descritiva do IPMA para a grande Lisboa amanhã, 2.ª feira:

_GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h)

METEOROLOGISTA: Cristina Simões.

INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2013 às 5:46 UTC_


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2013 às 16:01)

Sim esta semana que vem vai existir alguma chuva no extremo noroeste, e depois a partir do fim de semana será algo mais generalizada ainda que o Algarve  tenha menos chances, dependendo de que forma desca a depressão a Noroeste da Peninsula.

Ainda assim para já não se prevêem grandes situações de chuva ....

Em termos sazonais vamos a ver os desenvolvimentos !


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2013 às 23:20)

Há 2 dias que ando reticente com as indicações dos principais modelos... em primeiro lugar parece que a depressão prevista para o próximo fim de semana não conseguirá descer o bastante para podermos ter um bom evento mais generalizado, se é que possamos ter um bom evento (esperemos que ainda possam surgir surpresas), em segundo lugar parece que a seguir há o restabelecer do AA aqui a sudoeste sendo que poderá surgir uma circulação de noroeste boa apenas para as regiões do Norte.
Resumindo vejo tudo apagado ainda à excepção de alguma precipitação que possamos ter no próximo fim de semana.
Para já esta calmia e este tempo "Primaveril" já me começa a cheirar a esturro...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2013 às 01:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Há 2 dias que ando reticente com as indicações dos principais modelos... em primeiro lugar parece que a depressão prevista para o próximo fim de semana não conseguirá descer o bastante para podermos ter um bom evento mais generalizado, se é que possamos ter um bom evento (esperemos que ainda possam surgir surpresas), em segundo lugar parece que a seguir há o restabelecer do AA aqui a sudoeste sendo que poderá surgir uma circulação de noroeste boa apenas para as regiões do Norte.
> Resumindo vejo tudo apagado ainda à excepção de alguma precipitação que possamos ter no próximo fim de semana.
> Para já esta calmia e este tempo "Primaveril" já me começa a cheirar a esturro...



Desculpa mas não vejo qualquer AA nem coisa parecida vejo sim, uma circulação zonal que bem vincada essencialmente a norte de Lisboa !
Obviamente para já á latitude em que está não nos favorece assim tanto quanto isso mas basta se formar uma depressão secundária ou a depressão central descer mais que já seremos melhores contemplados !

Mas sim este padrão assim vai favorecer claramente as regiões mais a norte, que com este padrão a manter-se até ao fim do mês pode chegar aos 300 mm no Minho e Douro Litoral.

Nós é que ainda não arrancámos do zero !


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Out 2013 às 12:04)

bela corrente de sul, a semana toda e nesta ultima run mete uma grande depressao para o inicio da proxima semana, novamente de sul, mas mais intensa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2013 às 12:43)

A 1ª quinzena já passou e nada choveu e a 2ª quinzena também não se vê nada de especial, por aqui, no Algarve, a precipitação para o fim de semana desapareceu praticamente toda segundo o GFS, embora o ECM ainda coloque uns 6 mm no sábado, de resto as depressões estão demasiado a norte, por aqui vamos continuar com a influência do AA, é pior que a sarna. Só o Norte é que vai ter uma 2ª quinzena com bastante chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Out 2013 às 13:18)

A chuva está a chegar. O Interior Alentejano e Algarve terão menores quantidades de precipitação relativamente a Lisboa ou Porto. Vem aí, e deve ser para ficar


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2013 às 14:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> A chuva está a chegar. O Interior Alentejano e Algarve terão menores quantidades de precipitação relativamente a Lisboa ou Porto. Vem aí, e deve ser para ficar



E se metesses a imagem actualizada pois hoje estamos a 15 e não a 13 !

Seja como for as condições são as mesmas, a chuva será residual no sul, e quanto antes se prespectiva uma semana com instabilidade no minimo a norte e centro, agora é claramente a região norte quem tem mais chances !

Por aqui continua a tempo seco, muito quente !

Espero que não seja mais um Outono e Inverno enfadonho !


----------



## boneli (15 Out 2013 às 14:27)

Aurélio eu por acaso já reparei o mesmo...as imagens dos modelos que aparecem nas previsões aqui do meteopt.com pararam no Domingo. Pensei que o problema fosse do meu computador, mas se calhar não.

Não sei se os moderadores ou quem gere o site já deram conta disso.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2013 às 14:47)

Amanhã e Quinta serão dias bastante quentes em particular no interior alentejano e na generalidade do Algarve onde as temperaturas podem chegar aos 28ºc. 
Quanto a precipitação o que vejo é que está prevista a grande distância, só lá para a próxima Terça-feira e em quantidades que dificilmente ultrapassarão as quantidades do último evento em Setembro. Ou seja chuva a sério e mudança de estação nem vê-la.
Espero que seja desta que os modelos falhem redondamente a nosso favor e não para mais um fiasco. 
Isto claro está para as regiões mais a Sul. Para o resto do país penso que se dispensa comentários, tempo algo húmido típico de circulação de noroeste sem nada de alarmante 
Após este episódio de alguma instabilidade generalizada ambos os principais modelos insistem em meter a dorsal Africana a subir sobre o Sul da Península. Mais a Norte continua a haver a hipótese da continuação das entradas Atlânticas.
Para mim muito dificilmente chegaremos à média este mês e mesmo metade já é pedir muito.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2013 às 21:14)

boneli disse:


> Aurélio eu por acaso já reparei o mesmo...as imagens dos modelos que aparecem nas previsões aqui do meteopt.com pararam no Domingo. Pensei que o problema fosse do meu computador, mas se calhar não.
> 
> Não sei se os moderadores ou quem gere o site já deram conta disso.



comigo é o mesmo afinal é geral, as imagens do modelo do GFS não actualiza, mas nos meteogramas actualiza

parece que para sábado subiu bocado, maior parte está no norte, ao contrário do que dizia a umas saidas atrás que era mais aqui para o centro


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2013 às 17:33)

Boas tardes

:::::::::
*Alteração dos níveis de cores.*

Para evitar interpretações abusivas/excessivas e confusão com alertas oficiais foi tomada a decisão de mudar os níveis de cores.

A partir de agora teremos

Cinzento- Aguaceiros/trovoada ( não severo)
Amarelo- Possibilidade de eventos severos
Laranja- Possibilidade alta de eventos severos

Os níveis descrevem o grau de confiança em que ocorrerá uma situação convectiva severa numa dada área, e não necessariamente á gravidade desse evento severo.

Convecção severa é aquela que potencialmente pode gerar perigo quer por situações de vento forte/tornado, precipitação intensa/excessiva ou granizo/saraiva.

::::::::::

*Para amanhã, 5f,* teremos o gradual afastamento do centro anticiclónico subtropical em altura, com uma diminuição das espessuras em cerca de 50-100Dam, indicativo da aproximação de ar mais frio na media e alta troposfera ( especial no norte).

Á superfície e até aos 700-600hpa ar quente e húmido é transportado á frente de uma serie de perturbações bem a oeste da PI.

Durante o dia o aquecimento desta camada energética á superfície e a aproximação de ar mais frio/húmido nos níveis médios-altos gerará algumas dezenas de J/Kg de CAPE em especial no norte e centro, a sul e em pontos do interior a presença de ar mais seco deverá limitar as hipóteses de convecção.

De momento espera-se alguma actividade esporádica em especial associada a forçamento orográfica...em termos dinâmicos não se espera nem forçamento nem shear apreciáveis devido ao afastamento ainda notório das faixas de maior fluxo/forçamento pelo que se assinala um nível cinzento por possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada no norte/NW em especial terras altas.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2013 às 17:45)

Bela Run do GFS, tanto a curto como a longo prazo


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2013 às 18:01)

eu preferia como estava na anterior, é certo que a longo prazo não estava tanta precipitação aqui para o centro, mas estava boa e parecida com a curto prazo, agora a curto tem pouca precipitação e como ainda falta uns dias para o longo estou para ver que ainda desaparece muito, o norte sempre a roubar nos


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Out 2013 às 19:13)

Penso que não adianta muito estar a comparar corridas de modelos, uma a uma.
 dizer "pôs / tirou" de nada adianta, pois depois volta a "colocar ou a tirar".

O importante a discutir, e ninguém o fez (penso), é a *mudança de padrão que se avizinha*.

Nota-se sinais de tal nos modelos. A partir de sexta/sábado chove na maioria do continente.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Out 2013 às 20:04)

c.bernardino disse:


> Penso que não adianta muito estar a comparar corridas de modelos, uma a uma.
> dizer "pôs / tirou" de nada adianta, pois depois volta a "colocar ou a tirar".
> 
> O importante a discutir, e ninguém o fez (penso), é a *mudança de padrão que se avizinha*.
> ...



Boa noite Caro c.bernardino,

De facto acho que é desta vez que se avizinha alguma mudança de padrão (mesmo que tímida) principalmente no sul. Espero muito sinceramente que se concretize a tal precipitação que muitos locais do centro e sul precisam (principalmente os locais de grande seca). 

Aqui no nosso cantinho (Baixo Minho) temos tido sorte em termos de precipitação e acho que a mesma está a ser muito mal repartida. se fosse por mim mandava uma boa parte para os necessitados do Centro e Sul. 

Continuação de boa semana a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2013 às 20:08)

Bom parece que isto anda muito parado ..... 

Relativamente aos modelos parece que este mês será muito parecido com o anterior, sendo que os modelos indicam bastante chuva para essa região e como seria de esperar o ECM apenas indica chuva fraca para aqui ....

Para já os dias com mais chuva serão de Sexta/Sábado, Segunda/terça e depois depende se existem dorsal ou circulação zonal !

Parace que o Algarve anda condenado aos chuviscos por estas bandas !


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2013 às 12:37)

Parece neste momento garantido, e os modelos principais concordam, a entrada num regime de circulação zonal à nossa latitude. Dado os sistemas depressionários se encontrarem posicionados ainda mais a norte, naturalmente o litoral Norte será a região mais beneficiada.

À partida deverão cruzar o território nacional 3 frentes durante a próxima semana. Amanhã/Sábado será uma frente à partida moderada, sendo que a segunda frente (Segunda/Terça) deverá ser mais forte. A terceira frente de dia 24/25 (Quinta/Sexta) ainda estamos longe para tirar muitas conclusões mas neste momento quer o ECMWF quer o GFS estão muito generosos, inclusive para o Algarve. Além das frentes, parece existirem boas condições para alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada nos respectivos pós-frontais, principalmente no litoral Norte e Centro.

No final destes 3 episódeos, parece-me muito provável que o Litoral Norte ultrapasse os 100 mm. Apostaria cerca de 50 a 70 mm para o litoral centro, 30 a 50 mm para o Barlavento Algarvio e 20 a 40 mm para o Sotavento. Mas isto é só um palpite, sabemos como estes exercícios falham imenso


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2013 às 12:45)

O acumulado de precipitação previsto para os próximos 7 dias é bastante generoso.


----------



## boneli (17 Out 2013 às 13:02)

Boa tarde.

Pois é. Olhando para os modelos, parece que vamos ter um fim de semana e início da próxima semana molhados. 
Se tivemos em conta que aqui por cima alguns locais já ultrapassaram os 100 mm este mês não me admira nana que se ultrapasse os 200...o que é considerável.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2013 às 13:09)

Acumulados generosos segundo o GFS  até ás 192 horas, em especial no NW:








Não me admira nada que certas zonas do Minho, nomeadamente no Gerês, se atingam ou ultrapassem os 300 mm neste mês


----------



## fishisco (17 Out 2013 às 14:04)

se o pessoal já se anda a queixar da chuva a proxima semana vai ser pior  aqui no norte vai ter, segundo o gfs uma grande molha


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2013 às 16:00)

Boas tardes.

Amanhã e até á madrugada de Sabado PT continental será afectado por uma perturbação associada a uma ondulação em altura e posteriormente uma bolsa de ar frio em altura que afectará em especial o norte  no resto do dia de Sabado.

Para amanhã aproxima-se nos níveis altos uma ondulação composta por duas short waves.
Geopotenciais em diminuição acentuada indicam arrefecimento brusco nos níveis médios e altos e uma intensificação do fluxo na periferia do jet stream.

Á superfície ar quente e húmido continua a ser empurrado desde SW á frente de uma serie de pequenos núcleos de vorticidade/linhas de convergencia nos níveis médios e baixos.

A partir do meio da tarde de amanhã a advecção de ar quente + aquecimento diurno e a aproximação da primeira short wave deverão gerar bastante instabilidade com CAPE entre 500-1000J/Kg, sendo de esperar alguma génese convectiva em especial ao longo do litoral norte e centro.

*Meio da tarde e inicio da noite para Sabado*

Para alem da convergência á sfc os modelos simulam bastante forçamento dinâmico na forma de divergência em altura, na periferia do jet/bordo E da short wave, que se deverá colocar próximo á costa W durante o inicio da noite, sendo que a partir dessa altura se espera um acentuar da actividade convectiva nomeadamente no litoral norte, onde a intensificação do fluxo em altura induzirá shear moderado ( DLS 30-40kts/0-6km shear 15-25m.s) com algum caracter direcional.

Estas condições termodinâmicas são favoráveis á ocorrência de convecção organizada com capacidade de gerar precipitação forte ( atenção ao elevado teor em humidade da massa de ar) e rajadas de vento fortes.

*Durante o resto da noite/madrugada de Sabado *

Um novo impulso em altura deverá voltar a reactivar a linha convectiva ao longo de parte do litoral SW até ao Vale do Tejo.

A advecção continuada de SW mantem uma camada de ar húmido instável á sfc ( CAPE 500-1000J/Kg) em especial junto á costa, e as condições dinâmicas manteem-se propicias já que associada a esta segunda short wave  volta a produzir-se um aumento da divergência e do fluxo nos níveis médios e altos com shear novamente moderado e com algum caracter direccional.
Sendo assim é possível que a nova linha de convecção  seja igualmente capaz de produzir precipitação localmente excessiva e rajadas de ventos fortes.

*Ao longo do dia de Sabado*
A linha de instabilidade move-se para leste sobre o S/SE de PT continental, perdendo intensidade devido á aproximação de uma pequena dorsal anticiclónica em altura + ar seco nos níveis médios.

Por outro lado, *na região NW *mantem-se uma bolsa de ar frio e espera-se actividade convectiva associada a esta massa de ar frio nos níveis altos.

A presença de shear fraco a moderado e de CAPE na ordem dos 400-800J/Kg e ar mais frio e seco em altura suporta algumas células localmente organizadas ( área de cobertura mais limitada devido ao ar seco) com capacidade de produzir precipitação localmente forte, rajadas por vezes fortes e granizo.

*No interior e extremo S*
A presença de pouco CAPE limitará a possibilidade de convecção severa, e no NE é mesmo pouco provável a ocorrência de convecção com os modelos a simularem CAPE quase nulo.
No entanto poderá ocorrer precipitação localmente forte resultante da chegada de massas estratiformes associadas aos restos da actividade convectiva focada no litoral.

Quanto ao S ( Algarve) pouco shear deverá limitar as hipóteses de tempo severo, no entanto surge alguma hipótese de precipitação por vezes forte devido a fenómenos de training...apesar de tudo não arrisco nível amarelo.







Cinzento ( Não severo)
- Aguaceiros/trovoada

Amarelo ( Possibilidade de tempo severo localizado)
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas por vezes fortes
- Granizo 
- Tromba de agua/gustnado ( probabilidade baixa)


----------



## ruka (17 Out 2013 às 20:56)

O que será que o IPMA estará á espera para emitir os avisos para amanhã...


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2013 às 21:26)

ruka disse:


> O que será que o IPMA estará á espera para emitir os avisos para amanhã...



deve ser na próxima actualização, se reparares por exemplo a previsao descritiva e tempo para 10 dias ainda não foram actualizadas, digo eu


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2013 às 21:39)

ruka disse:


> O que será que o IPMA estará á espera para emitir os avisos para amanhã...



Neste momento é bastante prematuro lançar esses avisos, porque para já não existem nada que o justifique, e para fazerem a mesma porcaria que fizeram com a região sul, mais vale estarem quietos !

A situação de amanhã parece bastante moderada ainda assim penso que o litoral norte e centro deverá receber avisos amarelos !


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2013 às 21:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento é bastante prematuro lançar esses avisos, porque para já não existem nada que o justifique, e para fazerem a mesma porcaria que fizeram com a região sul, mais vale estarem quietos !
> 
> A situação de amanhã parece bastante moderada ainda assim penso que o litoral norte e centro deverá receber avisos amarelos !



Todo o Litoral a Norte de Sines deveria receber avisos. Mais vale prevenir do que remediar !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Out 2013 às 23:06)

MeteoGalicia já tem os avisos lançados! 

Por vento em todo o litoral desde A Guarda até Estaca de Bares e por chuva as provincias de A Coruña, Pontevedra e Ourense por 40mm em 12h / 15mm em 1h!


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 01:08)

esta saida para terça feira é um espectáculo para estas bandas


----------



## vitamos (18 Out 2013 às 11:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Todo o Litoral a Norte de Sines deveria receber avisos. Mais vale prevenir do que remediar !



Estão lançados avisos amarelos de precipitação excessiva para o litoral norte, e pelo que vejo nos modelos são para já mais que suficientes.


----------



## james (18 Out 2013 às 11:52)

Bom dia . 

Penso que se trata de uma depressão outonal normal . 

Mas acho que o pós - frontal poderá ser mais interessante . . .


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2013 às 12:02)

Esta saída das 06 foi a mais generosa para aqui, cerca de 51.5 mm, a precipitação prevista até dia 26 de Outubro, mas a diferença está no dia de amanhã, enquanto o ECM não vai além dos 5 mm, o GFS coloca 18 mm para amanhã, na 3ª feira ainda existem incertezas já que o ECM coloca o grosso da precipitação em Cádiz e depois na 5ªfeira/6ª feira o ECM já nos favorece mais, embora ainda esteja numa distância tão longe, quando a menos de 24 horas existem discrepâncias nos modelos, o mesoescales como Aladdin e Hirlam colocam mais precipitação no Barlavento Algarvio do que no Sotavento Algarvio. Aqui, deve ser a zona do país onde existe mais probabilidades dos modelos falharem, no Norte é sempre certinho e direitinho. Tanto o ECM como o GFS mostram uma cut-off para dia 25/26 mas a desgraçada vai demasiado para sul. A partir do dia 26, existe consonância nos modelos com a chegada do AA.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 12:09)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos de novo um cenário de alguns aguaceiros/trovoadas dispersos em especial na região norte e litoral centro.

Em altura uma bolsa de ar frio passa pela Galiza, associada a esta uma pequena ondulação ( short wave) deverá afectar PT continental ( Norte + Centro essencialmente), induzindo forçamento dinâmico e shear.

Á superfície ar subtropical continua a ser transportado numa corrente de SW, fornecendo energia com CAPE que poderá rondar os 400-800J/Kg em especial no litoral norte e centro.

Durante a tarde/noite  uma linha de frontogenese deverá manter-se +- estacionaria ao longo do litoral norte e centro, servindo de foco em conjunto com a short wave/ar frio em altura, para que se gere alguma convecção localmente mais forte.

Devido ao shear + vento forte nos níveis médios, algumas células conseguirão alguma organização e colocarão certo risco de rajadas.. a presença de algum ar seco de origem polar nos níveis altos deverá ser favorável a situações de  granizo, por estes motivos lança-se um *nível amarelo marginal *para a região NW.







Cinzento ( não severo)
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada

Amarelo ( possibilidade de um evento severo localizado)
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação por vezes forte
- Granizo
- Rajadas ( probabilidade baixa)


----------



## ruka (18 Out 2013 às 15:57)

Aviso Amarelo estendido a Vila Real, Viseu e Aveiro


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2013 às 20:11)

Boa Noite!!!

Precisava de saber quanto tempo vai durar esta frente que está a passar no território português, pois no domingo tenho uma actividade ao ar livre e dava jeito que não chovesse.


----------



## ruka (18 Out 2013 às 20:29)

O IPMA mete os avisos em cima da hora...

juntam-se agora Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 21:51)

> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013
> Boa Noite!!!
> 
> Precisava de saber quanto tempo vai durar esta frente que está a passar no território português, pois no domingo tenho uma actividade ao ar livre e dava jeito que não chovesse.



O mais provável é ocorrerem aguaceiros, segundo os modelos vai ser mais folgado do que o que esteve hoje à tarde aqui no Norte/Centro mas mesmo assim não à garantias.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 22:30)

*6f2230h----Sab04h*

*Em especial litoral C Carvoeiro - Sines*








Nas próximas horas espera-se uma recativação da convecção com o aproximar de uma nova perturbação.

A convecção será estimulada pela dinamização do fluxo em altura e pela presença de forçamento dinâmico.

A presença de ar mais seco e frio na margem do jet subtropical aumenta o risco de granizo nas próximas horas e de rajadas localmente severas.

Já é notório no radar um padrão de intensificação das assinaturas da reflectividade, compatível com células estruturalmente mais organizadas e com núcleos de gelo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 22:33)

stormy disse:


> *6f1030h----Sab04h*
> 
> *Em especial litoral C Carvoeiro - Sines*
> 
> ...



Pois eu acho que no interior vai ser um fiasco, mas estou a basear-me na observação do comportamento das últimas células, oxalá mude e essa reativação da convecção dinamize a células já existentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2013 às 22:47)

Agora sim, o IPMA com os avisos lançados para Évora, Beja e Faro está mais de acordo com as imagens de satélite, no Algarve até seria estranho não tivesse em aviso amarelo já que a AEMET colocou em aviso amarelo a província de Huelva, o ECM tem trovoada durante a madrugada para aqui.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora sim, o IPMA com os avisos lançados para Évora, Beja e Faro está mais de acordo com as imagens de satélite, no Algarve até seria estranho não tivesse em aviso amarelo já que a AEMET colocou em aviso amarelo a província de Huelva, o ECM tem trovoada durante a madrugada para aqui.



O Algarve terá alguma coisa, mas não vejo shear suficiente para garantir muita organização convectiva.

A imagem de vapor de agua mostra um anticiclone nos níveis médios a progredir desde os Açores, que deverá estrangular o cavado +- á latitude do Algarve, pelo que penso que não haverá muito espaço para convecção organizada.

Terão alguma coisa, mas o quê ao certo é complicado de defenir.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2013 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora sim, o IPMA com os avisos lançados para Évora, Beja e Faro está mais de acordo com as imagens de satélite, no Algarve até seria estranho não tivesse em aviso amarelo já que a AEMET colocou em aviso amarelo a província de Huelva, o ECM tem trovoada durante a madrugada para aqui.



Nas proximas 2 horas vai passar definitivamente no Norte e Centro, e depois a parte mais activa poderá passar no Algarve !
Creio que poderemos ter algo parecido ao que tivemos no dia 26 ou 27 Setembro, em que a frente demorou meia hora a passar e descarregou cerca de 10 mm !

Vai ser muito rápido e intenso, claro se vier ....

Relativamente aos dias seguintes penso que será melhor aguardar um pouco mais ... para tirar devidas ilações !


----------



## ruka (18 Out 2013 às 23:11)

GFS 18z carrega para a noite de 2a para 3a...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Out 2013 às 19:25)

Bem, durante a próxima semana não me admiraria nada que se acumulassem 200\300 mm em algumas zonas do Minho e do Douro Litoral. Segunda e Terça parece que vamos ter uma situação de mau tempo com muita chuva e vento, e depois na quinta novamente, apesar de ainda faltar algum tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 20:18)

Tanto o ECM como o GFS, estão geniais para aqui, o GFS coloca uns 83 mm, o ECM coloca também bastante precipitação. Mas, os modelos andam um pouco baralhados com o que fazer à cut-off na 6ªfeira.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 20:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tanto o ECM como o GFS, estão geniais para aqui, o GFS coloca uns 83 mm, o ECM coloca também bastante precipitação. Mas, os modelos andam um pouco baralhados com o que fazer à cut-off na 6ªfeira.



A unica coisa mais ou menos definida, é no que toca a precipitação respeitante a Terça em que conto com cerca de 15 mm, e depois a partir de Quarta o cenário está ainda muito longe de estar definido pelo modelos !
Aqui a precipitação resume-se na Terça feira á passagem do sistema frontal, e como sabemos estes sistemas vindos de noroeste nunca são muito favoráveis ...
Ao invés na região norte em especial o litoral norte vai registar precipitação durante cerca de 24 horas, e depois terá um bom pós frontal.
Depois para Quarta e Quinta poderá ser semelhante ao que referi, mas ainda existem muitas incertezas nos modelos !

Respeitante á cut-off e se ela vai existir, digamos que parte dos 83 mm que falas tem relação com essa cut-off !
Para já essa cut-off não terá muitas chances porque o AA carregará logo em cima, por isso mesmo que exista terá os dias contados !

A operacional do GFS está desfasada da média do ensemble !


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2013 às 21:09)

O AA afinal foi retirado dos modelos, nas últimas saídas. Pode regressar, mas bem fraco !


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 22:20)

AndréFrade disse:


> O AA afinal foi retirado dos modelos, nas últimas saídas. Pode regressar, mas bem fraco !



No alcançe dos 10 dias não o vêes muito forte, mas depois disso quer a previsão a 15 dias, quer os modelos sazonais (o CFS) preve a sua aparição e bem duradouro, mas espero estar muito enganado ... !


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2013 às 22:46)

Aurélio disse:


> No alcançe dos 10 dias não o vêes muito forte, mas depois disso quer a previsão a 15 dias, quer os modelos sazonais (o CFS) preve a sua aparição e bem duradouro, mas espero estar muito enganado ... !



Vai ver a actualização das 12h do GFS, nada de AA  Vamos ver esta das 18h que está a sair.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2013 às 22:46)

Bom muita coisa ainda pode acontecer mas corremos o risco de no final desta semana ainda estarmos com as contas de precipitação muito rasas principalmente no sotavento. Em relação ao regresso do AA para o final da próxima semana penso que ainda muita coisa pode acontecer mas acredito mais que possamos ter um final de Outubro/início de Novembro mais para o seco.
Dependendo dos totais desta semana até podia dar jeito


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 23:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom muita coisa ainda pode acontecer mas corremos o risco de *no final desta semana ainda estarmos com as contas de precipitação muito rasas principalmente no sotavento*. Em relação ao regresso do AA para o final da próxima semana penso que ainda muita coisa pode acontecer mas acredito mais que possamos ter um final de Outubro/início de Novembro mais para o seco.
> Dependendo dos totais desta semana até podia dar jeito



Em relação ao que sublinhei volto a frisar na Terça teremos somente o sistema frontal, que na melhor das hipóteses poderá dar uns 20 mm, e depois na Quinta depende se a depressão mergulhar mais para sul, pois caso não aconteça então teremos problemas posteriormente ....
Esta run das 18h está longe de ser das melhores ....
Enquanto eu não ver uma depressão aqui a oeste ou a sudoeste de Portugal não fico descansado !


----------



## a410ree (20 Out 2013 às 01:02)

Não era nada mau ! Pois não ?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2013 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Relativamente aos modelos até á proxima Terça Feira está tudo perfeitamente definido pelos modelos com uma frente de forte actividade cruzando o território desde o Noroeste até ao Sudeste de Portugal esperando-se precipitações na ordem dos 40/50 mm na região do Litoral Norte e parte da região Centro, e na ordem dos 20 a 30 mm no restante território. 
Teoricamente o Barlavento Algarvio em especial entre Sagres e Lagos seria onde existia menos precipitação, repito teoricamente ....

Depois a partir da tarde de Quarta até Sexta de manhã ainda muitas dúvidas respeitantes ao desenrolar a situação sendo que neste momento, no dia de hoje a maior concentração de precipitação e mais persistente entraria pelo litoral entre Sines e o Carvoeiro, com alguns segmentos lineares algo interessantes, uma situação a acompanhar !

A partir de Sexta inclusivamente imensas duvidas, isto porque poderá (ou não) se formar uma cut-off com os restos da depressão de Quinta Feira, podendo ficar entalado entre a crista do Anticiclone Continental, e o AA !
Nesta run quer o UKMO quer o ECM retrocederam um bocado na cut-off, mas o padrão na proxima semana parece ser entre o Anticiclone Continental, o AA e ver o que consegue entrar entre estes dois !
O Ensemble do GFS está completamente baralhado a partir de Sexta !


----------



## Trovão Almada (20 Out 2013 às 12:13)

boas tardes a todos. Prognosticos para 2ª e 3ª??? Será que é de esperar alguma animação?gostava de saber se vale a pena carregar baterias das maquinas,só por prevenção.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2013 às 12:25)

Trovão Almada disse:


> boas tardes a todos. Prognosticos para 2ª e 3ª??? Será que é de esperar alguma animação?gostava de saber se vale a pena carregar baterias das maquinas,só por prevenção.



Basta ler o que eu escrevi anteriormente, mas falando em termos de trovoadas penso que terá boas chances de ver trovoadas, em especial aí no litoral oeste !


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2013 às 12:37)

Esses 40\50 mm parecem-me claramente ultrapassaveis no litoral Norte. Acredito mesmo que muitos locais ultrapassem os 100 mm\s. Muita chuva em perspetiva


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Vem aí uma tempestade daquelas, em especial nas regiões Litoral. Aqui em Lisboa espero que tenha uma trovoada como a de Sexta, que foi digna !


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2013 às 14:10)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã temos um dia que poderá trazer convecção localmente severa a algumas partes de PT continental.

Um novo influxo de ar tropical é empurrado para norte nos níveis baixos e médios á frente de uma serie de núcleos de voticidade/perturbações que se extendem em todos os níveis.

Entre a complexa área de baixo geopotecial a W/NW e uma crista a SE, intensificação do fluxo nos níveis médios e altos gera condições dinâmicas muito favoráveis á organização convectiva.

Quanto á instabilidade térmica, temos o aproximar de uma nova massa de ar frio em altura, mais expressiva no norte e centro, que gerará gradiente vertical face ao ar quente e húmido abaixo dos 700hpa, com CAPE que poderá atingir os 500-1000J/Kg.
O CAPE não sendo extraordinário será compensado pela presença de forte ( muito!) forçamento dinâmico com divergência acentuada nos níveis altos e convergência á superfície quer costeira/orográfica quer sob forma de várias linhas de convergência.

*2f18h----3f00h*

*Uma primeira linha de instabilidade afecta o norte e boa parte do centro*, junto á costa é onde temos mais condições termodinâmicas, com CAPE modesto, forçamento e shear ( 30-40kts DLS e até 30m/s de 0-6km shear) com componente rotacional e vento forte logo acima dos 950hpa.

Estas condições são favoráveis á formação de segmentos convectivos organizados e mesmo supercelulas isoladas, com risco de rajadas/precipitação excessiva e em menor grau de tornados/Saraiva.

Por este motivo é lançado um nível laranja em especial para a costa.
*No interior NE *pouco CAPE retira a confiança na previsão de tempo severo, pelo que no extremo NE é apenas lançado um nível cinzento por convecção exporádica.
No entanto há risco de precipitação excessiva de caracter estratiforme dada a advecção de massas nebulosas provenientes de SW/W restantes da convecção activa mais no litoral.

*3f00h----3f12h*

*A linha de instabilidade adentra-se pelo centro e Alentejo*, e a aproximação de uma nova short wave + máximo de vorticidade volta a reactivar a linha em especial ao longo do litoral SW/Vale do Tejo/Alentejo.

As condições dinâmicas manteem-se favoráveis, e há um risco elevado igualmente por precipitação excessiva e rajadas, e em menor grau por tornados/saraiva.

*No extremo interior *a presença de menos CAPE reduz um pouco as chances de convecção severa organizada, pelo que se coloca um nível amarelo por possibilidade de uma situação severa de caracter mais disperso e menos provável.

*3f12h----3f16h*

*A linha de instabilidade cruza o resto do Sul*...menos shear/forçamento retiram a confiança num nível laranja, no entanto parece adequado um nível amarelo por possibilidade de precipitação excessiva/rajadas localizadas.

*No litoral norte e centro *um núcleo de ar frio instala-se mesmo atras do máximo do jet em altura...frio e algum ar seco em altura e conjunto com shear moderado indicam que continuarão a ocorrer algumas células localmente organizadas com risco de saraiva, rajadas e precipitação localmente forte, pelo que se manteem condições pelo menos de nível amarelo.








Cinzento
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Precipitação excessiva
- Rajadas

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Precipitação excessiva
- Rajadas
- Saraiva ( baixo )
- Tornado ( baixo)


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2013 às 15:51)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> Para amanhã temos um dia que poderá trazer convecção localmente severa a algumas partes de PT continental.
> 
> ...



Bom eu fico sempre na ''corda bamba'' não sei muito bem o que hei de considerar se o aviso amarelo se o laranja  Oxalá não ocorra nada de muito severo para estes lados, não me irá dar jeito nenhum ficar sem eletricidade.


----------



## Paula (20 Out 2013 às 16:14)

Boa tarde.

Parece que os próximos dois dias serão interessantes. Penso que o IPMA irá lançar os respetivos alertas (pelo menos para a chuva), principalmente no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## supercell (20 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Preparem os guarda-chuvas!


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2013 às 20:39)

AVISO LARANJA: Viana, Braga, Porto e Vila Real (AMANHÃ 22h00 - 04h00) Periodos de chuva forte por vezes acompanhados de trovoada


----------



## peteluis (20 Out 2013 às 22:38)

Aviso Estofex


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 00:03)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vem aí uma tempestade daquelas, em especial nas regiões Litoral. Aqui em Lisboa espero que tenha uma trovoada como a de Sexta, que foi digna !



O termo certo é "tempestade" ? Isso soa a assustador nao? É que a pressao nao é assim tao baixa.


----------



## |Ciclone| (21 Out 2013 às 00:06)

Aqui fica um mapa com a média das últimas previsões do WRF 12km.






[Os dados utilizados podem ser encontrados aqui: http://mandeo.meteogalicia.es/thredds/catalog.html]


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2013 às 01:18)




----------



## Norther (21 Out 2013 às 01:31)

Na Serra do Gerês a previsões de 70l por m2 em 3h, muita água 





Para a minha região a madrugada de terça promete ser bem chuvosa também com valores a rondarem os 50l por m2


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 02:06)

Alguem acima falou em "tempestade" ? É que a pressao nao é assim tao baixa para enquadrar nesse cenário, ou estou errado?


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2013 às 02:23)

Zapiao disse:


> Alguem acima falou em "tempestade" ? É que a pressao nao é assim tao baixa para enquadrar nesse cenário, ou estou errado?



Tempestade é um termo que está ao critério de cada um...uma trovoada pode ser uma tempestade...uma situação de chuva ou vento forte..etc
A minha intrepetação do termo é este..não sei se discordam se não..é uma questão semântica, não propriamente cientifica hehe


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 02:40)

stormy disse:


> Tempestade é um termo que está ao critério de cada um...uma trovoada pode ser uma tempestade...uma situação de chuva ou vento forte..etc
> A minha intrepetação do termo é este..não sei se discordam se não..é uma questão semântica, não propriamente cientifica hehe



Ok e a tua opiniao sobre este caso? Justifica o termo?


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2013 às 06:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Ok e a tua opiniao sobre este caso? Justifica o termo?



O que o stormy quis dizer é que cada um parametriza uma tempestade como quiser. Sendo que para uns, um vento de 30km/h, uma chuvita mais intensa e alguma trovoada já seja classificado pessoalmente como tempestade, para outros o termo pode apenas aplicar-se com ventos superiores a 50km/h, rain rates e acumulações elevadissimos e trovoadas severas acompanhadas de ventos típicos desses eventos (microburst, downburst, gustnado, tornado).

Estar a perguntar qual é a opinião dele, é uma pergunta razoável e apenas indica curiosidade. Agora a segunda pergunta é descabida após o que ele escreveu sobre o termo ser aplicado de forma pessoal.

Mais info na wikipedia, em inglês :



> Classification
> 
> A strict meteorological definition of a terrestrial storm is a wind measuring 10 or higher on the Beaufort scale, meaning a wind speed of 24.5 m/s (89 km/h, 55 mph) or more; however, popular usage is not so restrictive. Storms can last anywhere from 12 to 200 hours, depending on season and geography. The east and northeast storms are noted for the most frequent repeatability and duration, especially during the cold period. Big terrestrial storms alter the oceanographic conditions that in turn may affect food abundance and distribution: strong currents, strong tides, increased siltation, change in water temperatures, overturn in the water column, etc.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm#Classification

Já agora a definição dada pelo priberam também é muito geral



> tem·pes·ta·de
> 
> substantivo feminino
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 09:20)

Nao me fiz entender.
Um user acima disse "Vem aí uma tempestade daquelas", e como muita gente lê este tópico convinha esclarecer se é mesmo assim tao gravoso, ou se é apenas uma opiniao pessoal porque como disse a pressao nao é assim tao baixa.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 10:07)

Zapiao disse:


> Não me fiz entender.
> Um user acima disse "Vem aí uma tempestade daquelas", e como muita gente lê este tópico convinha esclarecer se é mesmo assim tao gravoso, ou se é apenas uma opinião pessoal porque como disse a pressão não é assim tão baixa.



Zapião, isso já foi esclarecido. Ora vê lá os _posts_ anteriores.

Agora isso da tempestade é subjectivo... e muito...


----------



## boneli (21 Out 2013 às 10:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao me fiz entender.
> Um user acima disse "Vem aí uma tempestade daquelas", e como muita gente lê este tópico convinha esclarecer se é mesmo assim tao gravoso, ou se é apenas uma opiniao pessoal porque como disse a pressao nao é assim tao baixa.



Um user disse...não disse nada de mais, não entendo o porquê de estar a insistir em algo que não é nada do outro mundo! Quando se vem a este fórum e o nome diz tido FORUM, sabe-se que é frequentado por pessoas com mais ou menos conhecimentos, pessoas utilizam palavras mais fortes outras menos fortes...é normal! E se olhares para os modelos com atenção verás que poderemos ter situações complicados ou não estivéssemos nós em aviso Laranja...uns chamam-lhe tempestade outros agravamento do tempo, outros tempo mais severo!!!~

Agora estar sempre a repetir o mesmo sublinham que é exagero o que forista disse não fica bem, como se a sua opinião tivesse que prevalecer....


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 10:59)

uma questão... o horário que aparece nos meteogramas do GFS é que horário? se lá disser que às 15h chove xx... quer dizer que às nossas 15 pode chover aquilo?


----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2013 às 11:07)

fishisco disse:


> uma questão... o horário que aparece nos meteogramas do GFS é que horário? se lá disser que às 15h chove xx... quer dizer que às nossas 15 pode chover aquilo?



É a precipitação acumulada nas 3 últimas horas.
Se aparecer às 15h o valor de 10mm, quer dizer que o modelo prevê que caiam 10mm entre no período 12-15h. 
Atenção que são horas UTC, portanto neste momento isso representa precipitação prevista entre as 13h e as 16h. 

As outras variáveis (temperatura, nebulosidade, etc) são previsões instantâneas, para a hora UTC referida.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Out 2013 às 11:10)

fishisco disse:


> uma questão... o horário que aparece nos meteogramas do GFS é que horário? se lá disser que às 15h chove xx... quer dizer que às nossas 15 pode chover aquilo?



Não, o valor de precipitação indicado é sempre referente a um intervalo de 3h. Se indica 10 mm às 15h, então prevê-se que chova 10 mm entre as 12 e as 15h.


----------



## cardu (21 Out 2013 às 11:11)

http://expresso.sapo.pt/meteorologia-alerta-para-tempestade=f836794

afinal sempre vem aí tempestade....


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 11:18)

rozzo disse:


> Se aparecer às 15h (...)
> 
> Atenção que são horas UTC, portanto neste momento isso representa precipitação prevista entre as 13h e as 16h.



pois a minha dúvida era mesmo esta... 

e eu tava a ver o contrário, sabia que eram 3h mas pensei que fosse, no caso 15-18

obrigado pela resposta e ao jorge-scp


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Out 2013 às 11:26)

bom dia a todos.Ja meti as baterias a carga.Agora vamos ver se vale a pena . Faltam ai as previsoes do Stormy.


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 11:31)

Trovão Almada disse:


> bom dia a todos.Ja meti as baterias a carga.Agora vamos ver se vale a pena . Faltam ai as previsoes do Stormy.



ve na pagina 10 deste post


----------



## DracoLX (21 Out 2013 às 12:09)

Bom dia a todos. Pelos modelos parece-me que as situações potencialmente mais severas serão acima de Aveiro, certo? Quanto à região de Setúbal o que podemos esperar no que concerne à "animação"? Um dia normal de Outono ou algo mais interessante?

Abraços
Draco


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Out 2013 às 12:21)

DracoLX disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Pelos modelos parece-me que as situações potencialmente mais severas serão acima de Aveiro, certo? Quanto à região de Setúbal o que podemos esperar no que concerne à "animação"? Um dia normal de Outono ou algo mais interessante?
> 
> Abraços
> Draco



Creio que de Leiria para sul teremos uma situação normal de Outono, apenas com mais algum vento e quiçá alguma trovoada . Mas aguardemos...


----------



## DracoLX (21 Out 2013 às 12:30)

Obrigado Sunnyrainy. Já tenho saudades de um evento assim mais animadito. Parece que aqui na zona da Qta do Conde há uma bolha que nos isola da animação  A ver vamos....

Abraço 



Sunnyrainy disse:


> Creio que de Leiria para sul teremos uma situação normal de Outono, apenas com mais algum vento e quiçá alguma trovoada . Mas aguardemos...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 12:37)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Creio que de Leiria para sul teremos uma situação normal de Outono, apenas com mais algum vento e quiçá alguma trovoada . Mas aguardemos...



Parece-me que o pior em termos de precipitação será entre o Litoral Norte acima de Aveiro e depois o Interior Centro podendo abranger ainda o Alto Alentejo.
Aqui mais para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve não espero nada que não estejamos habituados !

Depois para Quarta á tarde volta a chuva mas ainda se encontra bastante indefinido em termos de localização e intensidade da precipitação !
Aguardemos .....

Mas claramente até final da semana os grandes privilegiados serão o Norte e Centro do país !


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 12:56)

olá a todos, gostaria de saber o que posso esperar para vila franca de xira. Ando a algum tempo a tentar apanhar uma trovoada para filmar e "tentar" tirar algumas fotos, mas tenho andado desencontrada com esses eventos. obrigada pela atenção :-)


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2013 às 13:00)

fishisco disse:


> uma questão... o horário que aparece nos meteogramas do GFS é que horário? se lá disser que às 15h chove xx... quer dizer que às nossas 15 pode chover aquilo?



Mais importante que isso é que estará sempre debaixo de chuva durante mais de 24 horas.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 16:00)

Enkeli disse:


> olá a todos, gostaria de saber o que posso esperar para vila franca de xira. Ando a algum tempo a tentar apanhar uma trovoada para filmar e "tentar" tirar algumas fotos, mas tenho andado desencontrada com esses eventos. obrigada pela atenção :-)



Olá Enkeli,

Por Vila Franca de Xira será altamente provável que ocorra trovoada, segundo as as cartas do LightningWizard. 

Por isso, máquina a postos


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 16:12)

Olá PauloSR

Boa espero que seja desta :-)... Já agora deixo outra pergunta é que eu entrei no LightningWizard. mas não percebo como se vê esses mapas... é possível prever mais ou menos as horas em que poderá ocorrer?


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 16:34)

Enkeli disse:


> Olá PauloSR
> 
> Boa espero que seja desta :-)... Já agora deixo outra pergunta é que eu entrei no LightningWizard. mas não percebo como se vê esses mapas... é possível prever mais ou menos as horas em que poderá ocorrer?



Dá para ver o período mais favorável, dado que terão que estar reunidas um conjunto de situações...

Já agora, podes acompanhar na Europa, a ocorrência de trovoadas em: http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Mais informação, o nosso amigo Stormy fez um apanhado para os mais leigos (nos quais me incluo) e acho espectacularmente bem explicado... Um bem haja ao Stormy. Aqui esta o tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/ideias-sobre-previsao-convectiva-em-portugal-continental-7136.html#post378743


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 17:36)

Obrigada pelo esclarecimento e pelos links vou dar uma vista de olhos :-D


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Enkeli disse:


> olá a todos, gostaria de saber o que posso esperar para vila franca de xira. Ando a algum tempo a tentar apanhar uma trovoada para filmar e "tentar" tirar algumas fotos, mas tenho andado desencontrada com esses eventos. obrigada pela atenção :-)



ola.pode ser que tenhamos sorte.o céu parece prometer e bem para esta noite.eu já tenho tudo a postos...


----------



## Blooder.PT (21 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Trovão Almada disse:


> ola.pode ser que tenhamos sorte.o céu parece prometer e bem para esta noite.eu já tenho tudo a postos...



Pessoal hoje tudo a fazer directa para vermos este espectaculo!!


----------



## jpalhais (21 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Trovão Almada disse:


> ola.pode ser que tenhamos sorte.o céu parece prometer e bem para esta noite.eu já tenho tudo a postos...



Achas mesmo ?


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 19:30)

Olá eu também já tenho tudo pronto :-)
Neste momento está algum vento mas não chove.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Enkeli disse:


> Olá eu também já tenho tudo pronto :-)
> Neste momento está algum vento mas não chove.



Por favor, façam este tipo de comentários no Seguimento da vossa zona, e não no seguimento de Previsão do tempo e modelos se faz favor, ainda para mais conversa estilo Chat !


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Out 2013 às 20:33)

Alguém pode prever +/- qual a hora em que o Alentejo central começará a receber as chuvadas? 

É que a minha rua (Évora) é um ponto crítico de inundação e gostava de saber com o que contar para não apanhar surpresas a meio da noite como aconteceu na madrugada de Sexta para Sábado de ter quase água a entrar-me pela porta a dentro.  São os arquitectos e Eng Civis que temos hoje em dia.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 20:36)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém pode prever +/- qual a hora em que o Alentejo central começará a receber as chuvadas?
> 
> É que a minha rua (Évora) é um ponto crítico de inundação e gostava de saber com o que contar para não apanhar surpresas a meio da noite como aconteceu na madrugada de Sexta para Sábado de ter quase água a entrar-me pela porta a dentro.  São os arquitectos e Eng Civis que temos hoje em dia.



Penso que o ponto mais critico poderá ser entre as 06h00 e as 9h00 da manhã !


----------



## Geiras (21 Out 2013 às 21:33)

> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Tue 22 Oct 2013 06:00 to Wed 23 Oct 2013 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Mon 21 Oct 2013 20:01
> Forecaster: GROENEMEIJER





> A level 1 was issued for Portugal and SW Spain, mainly for very heavy rainfall.





> Portugal and SW Spain...
> 
> A zone of heavy precipitation associated with a frontal system will move southeastward across the area. The training convection associated with it, may locally produce very high rainfall amounts. In addition, the strong low-level wind shear and low cloud bases suggest that a small risk of tornadoes will also exist, possibly also with isolated storms in the wake of the rain zone.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2013 às 22:13)

Boas

Para a tarde de amanhã uma bolsa de ar frio em altura afecta em especial o norte, associada a um cavado.

Á superfície ar subtropical continua a ser empurrado para norte pelo fluxo de SW, com razões de mistura na ordem dos 9-12g/Kg.

O aquecimento diurno em conjunto com a entrada deste ar húmido em especial pela faixa costeira deverá criar perfis verticais instáveis com CAPE moderado ( 500-900J/Kg)tendo em conta os geopotenciais já razoavelmente baixos...maior parte do CAPE estará concentrado no litoral norte e centro já que para o interior a presença de humidade é mais limitada.

Em altura um fluxo intenso de W estabelece-se entre esta massa de ar fria a norte e ar quente que se aproxima das regiões mais a sul, com máximos de shear/fluxo ao longo do centro do território.

*Litoral N/NW*

Ao longo da tarde e noite o CAPE mantem-se decente em especial na faixa costeira.
A proximidade com o jet a sul cria shear moderado ( DLS 25-40kts; 0-6 20-30m/s), que deverá ser capaz de sustentar convecção com algum grau de organização.

O ar frio e algo mais seco nos níveis altos favorece a ocorrência de granizo.

Durante o período, algumas linhas de convergência afectam a região provenientes de W, e há também convergência costeira, que deverão criar algum forçamento dinâmico, compensando a falta de "features" nos níveis altos que criem mecanismos de forçamento sinóptico de escala maior.

Dada a presença de bastante humidade, algumas células com precipitação intensa deverão ocorrer, e em conjunto com os dados acima referidos, tais células mais organizadas poderão igualmente ser capazes de produzir granizo e algumas rajadas, por este motivo um nível amarelo parece adequado.








Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação localmente forte
- Granizo
- Rajadas ( risco baixo)
- Tromba de agua ( risco baixo)


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Out 2013 às 23:37)

Aviso vermelho para *Braga* e *Viana do Castelo* devido à precipitação forte!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Out 2013 às 23:50)

GFS 18H a carregar mais na precipitação nas regiões sul 






Abençoada


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Out 2013 às 12:22)

Boas o que sera de esperar para a zona centro nos próximos dias?


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Out 2013 às 12:25)

Boas.

Previsão descritiva, atualizada, para a próxima Quinta-Feira dia 24 de Outubro

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes e em regime de aguaceiros,
acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) com *rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h
no litoral oeste *e sendo forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com
*rajadas da ordem de 100 km/h nas terras altas*.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 22 de outubro de 2013 às 11:13 UTC_

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 12:26)

aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas nas próximas horas... depois o tempo alivia um pouco para carregar de novo no final do dia de quarta-feira. Quinta mais um dia de inverno, sexta aguaceiros a diminuir de frequência e intensidade ao longo do dia e um fim de semana tranquilo.

Semana chuvosa, fim de semana tranquilo.


----------



## ACampos (22 Out 2013 às 12:31)

Bom dia! Qual a vossa previsão para amanha para a zona do Porto/Braga? Uma abraço


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 12:34)

A próxima semana pode arrancar novamente com chuva mas parece menos instável do que esta.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 12:40)

ACampos disse:


> Bom dia! Qual a vossa previsão para amanha para a zona do Porto/Braga? Uma abraço



Amanhã será uma transição rápida entre sistemas frontais. O tempo vai andar instável, portanto regime de aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas. Quanto mais a norte maiores as chances de serem mais intensos os aguaceiros. A sul o tempo é mais pausado com abertas. 

O pós-frontal será relativamente rápido porque temos outra frente a caminho, novamente com chuva intensa.


----------



## ACampos (22 Out 2013 às 12:45)

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 12:52)

Amanhã teremos aguaceiros fracos a moderados no litoral norte (mais extremo) e depois na região sul, limpando depois e voltando a chover em todo o litoral oeste a partir do meio tarde .... desanuviando temporariamente na madrugada ( penso eu) e intensificando a partir do meio da manhã.

A localização, intensidade e persistência a poucas horas de distâncias permanecem ainda incertas mas á partida a região com maior probabilidade de mais chuva será no centro e interior norte !

Situação ainda a acompanhar mas será certamente menos chuva do que a desta Terça Feira.

De salientar que os modelos até ao momento têm estado impecáveis !


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 13:37)

se continuar como está vai ser forte e feio na quinta feira, até me parece que seja mais forte que esta terça feira nas regioes do litoral centro


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2013 às 13:44)

Boas.

Para amanhã a partir do meio da tarde, e durante a noite para 5f, nova massa de ar quente volta a ser puxada de S á frente de uma perturbação que se aproxima vinda do Atlântico.

Uma frente quente com uma ondulação de níveis baixos bem definida associada, entra pelo litoral SW e percorre a margem litoral em direcção a norte.

Atras da frente quente a massa de ar tropical marítima é moderadamente instável ( CAPE 400-600J/Kg) em especial junto á linha de costa.
Ao penentrar para o interior, o ar quente é levantado por cima de ar mais frio presente á superfície, o que não permitirá convecção baseada á superfície.


Em altura fluxo intenso de W associado ao jet está presente, exercendo shear moderado ( DLS 30-45kts; 0-6 20-35kts), sendo que a faixa de maior shear vai lentamente progredindo para norte.

Ar ainda "fresco" nos níveis altos mantem-se presente no norte/centro de PT continental, enquanto no sul há influencia de uma massa de ar mais quente que limita a instabilidade vertical.

*Litoral oeste a norte de Sines*

Durante o período em analise ar quente e húmido, moderadamente instável é advectado sobre a região.

A presença de shear moderado poderá suster alguma convecção mais organizada, mas não ocorrem focos muito notáveis de forçamento dinâmico.

No entanto não é de excluir uma ou outra célula mais organizada capaz de gerar precipitação localmente excessiva, e mais próximo da frente quente, qualquer célula que se forme aproveitará um ambiente mais rico em helicidade/shear rotacional e ar seco em altura, com risco baixo/marginal de granizo e alguma tromba de agua/gustnado.

Por estes motivos é lançado um nível amarelo, especialmente por precipitação excessiva, e em menor grau por granizo e alguma situação isolada de vento forte.








Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiro/trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação localmente forte
- Granizo ( risco baixo)
- Rajada ( risco baixo)


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2013 às 13:49)

De Quarta para Quinta há um sistema interessante, que se desenvolve em frente ao litoral centro, ficando uma mistela de sistemas frontais ali a "ondular":






Com isto, fica tudo um pouco "estático", com uma sucessão de bandas de precipitação a descarregar sobre o continente. Podem-se atingir acumulados bastante interessantes no período entre a tarde de amanhã e o final de Quinta. Previsão de precipitação acumulada até às 00h de Sexta pelo GFS e CMC (saídas das 00h):

GFS:






CMC:






Dependendo da localização, existem dois períodos aparentemente mais críticos:

1) O final do dia de 4ª-feira com o aproximar do sector quente. Embora sem instabilidade muito marcada, a posição do sistema e o "enrolar" do mesmo proporcionarão muitas horas de períodos de chuva e aguaceiros numa área relativamente vasta, sem grandes tréguas até à chegada da frente fria na Quinta.

2) A passagem da frente fria na Quinta a partir da manhã, lentamente atravessando o território até ao final do dia. Esta que já virá sobre acumulados importantes do dia anterior, e parece ser bastante potente, com acumulados importantes (acima de 20mm) em períodos consecutivos de 3h, e que parece ter bastante convecção associada.


Como é normal num sistema destes tão próximo e em desenvolvimento, ainda haverá algumas alterações nos modelos, e pequenos desvios farão mudar bastante os locais mais atingidos, além da própria "lotaria" inerente a fenómenos convectivos, todavia, à partida segundo o cenário actual, será relativamente democrático, ficando talvez o Algarve um pouco mais à margem, e sendo a zona centro a mais exposta, volto a repetir, isto de acordo com a actual previsão, que pode muito bem sofrer alterações. (Os acumulados importantes no Algarve nos mapas que mostrei vêm essencialmente do sistema que está agora na região e não do próximo)


Já agora, para terminar, citando o Estofex, em relação ao perigo de acumular muita precipitação com o sistema meio estático no período referido:

_Portugal and SW Spain...

A zone of heavy precipitation associated with a frontal system will move southeastward across the area. *The training convection associated with it, may locally produce very high rainfall amounts*. In addition, the strong low-level wind shear and low cloud bases suggest that a small risk of tornadoes will also exist, possibly also with isolated storms in the wake of the rain zone._


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Out 2013 às 22:01)

Aqui ficam uns mapas com a acumulação de precipitação do WRF* prevista de 12 em 12h para os próximos 3 dias. Para os primeiros 2 dias (23 e 24) estão representadas médias de 4 runs para o terceiro dia (25) média de duas runs apenas.

Ter em atenção que a escala de cores não é a mesma em todos os mapas.






[*dados utilizados para criar os mapas obtidos aqui: http://mandeo.meteogalicia.es/thredds/catalog.html]


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2013 às 22:14)

Relativamente ao próximo evento, em que praticamente todos os modelos prevêem que o grosso da precipitação será zona centro, não têm em consideração o sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Se a linha de instabilidade se encaminhar a sul deste, a norte dele serão apenas chuviscos ou aguaceiros e vice-versa.

Como é óbvio teremos de retirar o efeito orográfico nesta minha observação, visto que nos pontos mais altos a precipitação será sempre elevada.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 22:27)

Espantosamente nesta run o ECM coloca a precipitação mais forte no Alentejo e Beira Alta , durante a tarde com acumulados muito interessantes e depois durante madrugada a norte e centro antes da passagem da frente na tarde noite de quinta com precipitação democrática de norte a sul !


----------



## Norther (22 Out 2013 às 23:20)

O GFS esta óptimo nesta run das 18h com o dia de quinta feira bem chuvoso, principalmente no centro do País.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2013 às 11:26)

Ora aí está a previsão do Estofex [European Storm Forecast Experiment]






A level 1 was issued for Western Iberia mainly for* excessive precipitation*.

--- W Iberia 

*During the late afternoon / evening hours*, tongue of moist and unstable airmass ahead of the trough is expected to initiate widespread DMC near the coastline. With strong low level convergence and enhanced mixing ratios, *isolated excessive precipitation event is quite possible*. Tornadoes can not be ruled out in this setup with stronger low level shear inland, albeit CAPE here will be likely mostly elevated, thus possibly rendering this shear ineffective.



Entretanto, o IPMA já pintou o país a amarelo:


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2013 às 13:03)

Boas..

Para amanhã e até 6f de manhã estabelece-se uma situação extraordinariamente difícil de analisar.

Em altura uma perturbação coloca-se estacionaria a oeste de PT continental, aprofundando-se até á RAM.

Sob a PI um fortíssimo jet de níveis médios e altos estabelece-se entre esta e uma dorsal a leste no Med ocidental, no seu seio algumas short waves induzem forte ( a muito forte) forçamento dinâmico.

Á superfície uma complexa região perturbada forma-se em resposta ao aproximar da perturbação em altura.

Ar tropical ( Dew>18ºC e TPW acima de 40mm) continua a migrar para norte em vários impulsos tanto á sfc como nos níveis médios.

Formam-se varias linhas de convergência, associadas a vários núcleos de vorticidade/ciclogénese, não sendo de descartar que algum desses vórtices se torne dominante e possa evoluir de modo mais expressivo ( ciclogénese rápida?...).

De momento maior parte da instabilidade vertical é simulada para as regiões do litoral oeste e porções da região sul ( CAPE 500-1200J/Kg), onde há uma sobreposição entre a língua de maior energia/humidade á sfc e uma camada de ar mais frio que se aproxima de oeste.

*Sob todo o território* numerosas perturbações em altura e á sfc, assim como condições dinâmicas ( forçamento + shear ) bastante favoráveis  deverão servir de foco para a ocorrência de células organizadas com precipitação abundante convectivo-estratiforme e ventos fortes/rajadas. 

*No entanto no interior NE* pouco CAPE leva-me a crer que este será um evento mais benigno de caracter estratiforme...*no resto do território, a presença de CAPE leva-me a colocar um nível amarelo generalizado, que poderá ser sujeito a um upgrade* caso os modelos/nowcasting assim o sugiram.






Cinzento ( não severo/não convectivo)
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada ( risco baixo)
- precipitação localmente excessiva ( não convectivo)

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Preciptação excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo/Saraiva
- Tornado ( risco baixo)



*NA RAM*

Uma linha frontal afecta as ilhas, valores de CAPE elevados sugerem alguma actividade convectiva por vezes forte sustentada por valores de shear decentes.

A circulação de WSW á superfície no entanto limita as precipitações orográficas ás vertentes W e SW da Madeira.

No entanto não é de excluir alguma situação pontual de precipitação forte e vento associada a alguma célula mais forte.


----------



## ruka (23 Out 2013 às 13:22)

já temos convecção ao largo...


----------



## FJC (23 Out 2013 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!
Sem gostaria de colocar uma questão, no seguimento do post do Stormy, que andava para fazer, como nada percebo disto, poderia ser mal interpretado.  Espero escolher as palavras correctas. 
Como esta baixa pressão em formação vem do eixo Açores/Madeira, com ar tropical, e nessa zona a água do mar ate esta relativamente quente, não poderá surgir algum desenvolvimento mais intenso?  Questiono isto devido a ele ter falado na possibilidade de uma ciclogene rapida.
Desculpem erros tecnicos.
Gostaria da opinião dos mais entendidos se possível.
Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2013 às 13:40)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sem gostaria de colocar uma questão, no srguimento do post do Stmory, que andava para fazer, como nada percebo disto, poderia ser mal interpretado.  Espero escolher as palavras correctas.
> Como esta baixa pressão em em formação vem do eixo Açores/Madeira, com ar tropical, e nessa zona a água do mar ate esta relativamente quente, não poderá surgir algum desenvolvimento mais intenso?  Questiono isto devido a ele ter falAdo na possibilidade de uma ciclogene rapida.
> Desculpem erros tecnicos.
> ...



A agua quente influencia sempre


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2013 às 13:43)

Para começar, atenção já ao período que está a começar e se prolonga até ao final do serão (_o primeiro pico que referi no post de ontem_) e que é aquela massa nebulosa com bastante precipitação que vem de SW.
Não tem convecção muito forte, nada de células muito agressivas em princípio, mas terá à partida precipitação moderada a forte, e acima de tudo, persistente. 

A banda tem uma orientação SW-NE e o seu deslocamento é precisamente na mesma direcção, ou seja, apanhará uma faixa relativamente estreita do território, mas essa faixa terá muitas horas de chuva moderada e persistente, podendo causar acumulados significativos.

Pelo que os modelos mostram (apesar de muita discordância entre eles) e acima de tudo pelo satélite que é o que mais importa agora, parece-me que essa faixa será no eixo entre Lisboa e Sines. Poderá ser um fim de tarde complicado à hora de ponta com muita chuva.

Acompanhemos, nowcasting mesmo a partir de agora, esquecer um pouco os pormenores dos modelos.


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2013 às 13:59)

Sem dúvida Rozzo... Mas mesmo sem ter convecção muito forte, aparenta ter já considerável e de certa forma surpreendente. Quer pelos modelos, que pela descritiva do IPMA para hoje se nota que de certa forma a situação poderá ter alguma "relativa surpresa" (como mencionaste apesar de tudo já era esperada alguma instabilidade).

Será interessante acompanhar.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2013 às 15:25)

Tudo o que está a SW está a caminhar para SUL de Setúbal. Será que vai ficar abaixo do previsto ?


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2013 às 15:30)

Boas a todos,
Para amanhã teremos um dia marcado por aguaceiros ou chuva localmente forte, vento moderado a forte e possibilidade de trovoadas. As zonas possivelmente com mais chuva será o litoral centro e interior centro. Mas ocorrerá chuva generalizada em todo o país (Algarve incluído)
Na sexta será um dia de aguaceiros....
O fim semana trará algum sol...
A partir do dia 28 outubro, pelo que se vê nos dois principais modelos (GFS e ECM) a península ibérica estará sob o efeito do AA, o que trará dias com sol e temperatura amenas de dia e noites frescas....
Falta saber até quando esse suposto bom tempo que o início de novembro para já parece vir trazer....


----------



## james (23 Out 2013 às 16:51)

joselamego disse:


> Boas a todos,
> Para amanhã teremos um dia marcado por aguaceiros ou chuva localmente forte, vento moderado a forte e possibilidade de trovoadas. As zonas possivelmente com mais chuva será o litoral centro e interior centro. Mas ocorrerá chuva generalizada em todo o país (Algarve incluído)
> Na sexta será um dia de aguaceiros....
> O fim semana trará algum sol...
> ...



Para o Litoral Norte nao e exatamente essa previsao que eu estou a ver para a proxima semana .


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2013 às 17:27)

*::::::UPDATE:::::::*

No ciclo das 12h o GFS reforça o sinal do CAPE pela região centro e norte litoral, á frente de um violento máximo de divergência aos 300hpa.

Á superfície, HIRLAM/WRF sugerem a organização de um núcleo depressionário que passa a NW da Galiza, com uma linha de convergencia associada, que afecta a região norte e centro, dinamizando a media/baixa troposfera.

Shear forte e forçamento dinâmico abundante garantirão pelo menos algum grau de organização convectiva, com células capazes de gerar rajadas fortes e precipitação excessiva nos seio de uma massa de ar anormalmente rica em humidade.

*É lançado um nível Laranja para a região norte **e centro* para boa parte do dia de amanhã especialmente por precipitação excessiva e rajadas de vento forte e em menor grau por tornados e granizo/saraiva.

*No Sul, uma nova short wave poderá reactivar nova linha convectiva 5f á noite6f e poderá ser feito um upgrade do nível amarelo para esse período caso haja um sinal forte por parte dos modelos nas próximas runs.*







Cinzento ( não severo/não convectivo)
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada ( risco baixo)
- precipitação localmente excessiva ( não convectivo)

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo/Saraiva
- Tornado ( risco baixo)

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo/Saraiva
- Tornado ( risco baixo)


----------



## ruka (23 Out 2013 às 19:30)

ECMWF com ciclogenese a norte da peninsula na 2ªfeira... cenário a acompanhar...


----------



## ruka (23 Out 2013 às 20:05)

AROME bastante agressivo para amanhã...


----------



## lismen (23 Out 2013 às 20:38)

Boa noite com a quantidade de precipitação prevista para as próximas horas na região de Lisboa não seria mais razoável o alerta laranja por parte do IPMA?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Out 2013 às 20:50)

Venho aqui fazer o apelo ao pessoal para me darem novamente uma previsão +/- por alto do que se pode esperar para a noite em Évora.

Desculpem lá, mas as previsões de alguns user's aqui podem ser preciosas para mim e para os meus vizinhos, visto que bastam 20 minutos a chover boa chuva para começar o stress com bombeiros e protecção civil à mistura.    Durante o dia não tem problema, agora à noite todos os gatos são pardos e convém estar de alerta para alguma chuvada mais forte. Nos últimos 6 dias, 2 noites houve problemas.


----------



## overcast (23 Out 2013 às 20:51)

lismen disse:


> Boa noite com a quantidade de precipitação prevista para as próximas horas na região de Lisboa não seria mais razoável o alerta laranja por parte do IPMA?



Dito e feito! 






As próximas horas deverão ser bastante interessantes!


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2013 às 20:57)

Se estiveres a ver o jogo de futebol... uma parte daquela chuva pode cair ai por Évora.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 21:02)

Agreste disse:


> Se estiveres a ver o jogo de futebol... uma parte daquela chuva pode cair ai por Évora.



Penso que agora vai haver uma rotação essa chuva que se encontra na zona de Lisboa e Setubal vai rodar algo e seguir mais para nordeste/norte, rumo aos distritos de Leiria e Santarem.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2013 às 21:55)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Venho aqui fazer o apelo ao pessoal para me darem novamente uma previsão +/- por alto do que se pode esperar para a noite em Évora.
> 
> Desculpem lá, mas as previsões de alguns user's aqui podem ser preciosas para mim e para os meus vizinhos, visto que bastam 20 minutos a chover boa chuva para começar o stress com bombeiros e protecção civil à mistura.    Durante o dia não tem problema, agora à noite todos os gatos são pardos e convém estar de alerta para alguma chuvada mais forte. Nos últimos 6 dias, 2 noites houve problemas.



Nas próximas horas deverá chover, mas o pior será no litoral centro.

Amanhã é que o cenário está mais complicado, logo a partir da madrugada/manhã, e ai já afectará com muita intensidade tanto o litoral como o interior.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Out 2013 às 22:09)

stormy disse:


> Nas próximas horas deverá chover, mas o pior será no litoral centro.
> 
> Amanhã é que o cenário está mais complicado, logo a partir da madrugada/manhã, e ai já afectará com muita intensidade tanto o litoral como o interior.


De dia as coisas não têm tanto impacto como de noite, onde é tudo apanhado de surpresa. Desde que consigamos prever +/- aquelas trombas de água tocadas a vento que deixam tudo alagado em 20 minutos já não é nada mau. 

Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2013 às 22:47)

Encontrei este site há uns dias atrás *http://www.severe-weather.eu/*, tem avisos, notícias sobre os eventos, radar, satélite, previsões a longo prazo.

Quanto aos avisos, parece-me serem iguais aos avisos do Estofex.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2013 às 23:07)

*:::::UPDATE:::::*

A partir do fim da tarde de amanhã e até ao fim da tarde de 6f aproxima-se de PT continental um cavado potente, que se estrangula numa cut off a SW de Sagres.

Em altura entre este cavado/cut e uma dorsal no Med. mantem-se um forte fluxo associado a um jet entre os 700 e os 200hpa.

No jet circulam algumas short waves que geram forçamento dinâmico.

Nos níveis baixos, ar quente e húmido mantem-se a circular desde S/SW, á frente de uma frente fria que se aproxima muito lentamente de W.

Entre a frente e o centro/sul do território geram-se múltiplas linhas de convergência, que em conjunto com o forçamento dinâmico associado ás short waves em altura  serão foco para actividade convectiva que dado o shear forte a muito forte ( DLS até 60kts !!) poderão ser bem organizadas.

A aproximação de um vasto campo de geopotencial baixo/ar frio em altura gera instabilidade vertical crescente, que poderá superar os 1000-1200J/Kg de CAPE durante a tarde de 6f nas regiões do centro litoral e sul, contribuindo isto também para a ocorrência de convecção forte.

*Sendo assim, lança-se um nível laranja para boa parte da metade do sul *por convecção severa com risco de rajadas, precipitação excessiva e granizo/saraiva, e em menor grau por tornados ( falta shear mais rotacional..).

*No extremo N/NE* CAPE muito limitado retira a confiança em convecção organizada ( apesar do shear).

*No centro do pais*, uma área de nível amarelo circunda a área laranja, aqui a instabilidade vertical é razoável embora menor do que a sul devido á influencia de ar mais frio e seco nos níveis baixos.

*Durante o resto do dia de 6f e parte do dia de Sabado *a cut off a SW mantem possibilidades de convecção por vezes forte na região Sul, e será feita amanhã uma analise em especial para esse período.









Cinzento
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo/saraiva
- Tornados ( baixa)

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo/saraiva
- Tornados ( baixa)


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2013 às 00:04)

stormy disse:


> Nas próximas horas deverá chover, mas o pior será no litoral centro.
> 
> Amanhã é que o cenário está mais complicado, logo a partir da madrugada/manhã, e ai já afectará com muita intensidade tanto o litoral como o interior.


Ainda se mantém esta previsao, colega stormy?


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2013 às 00:05)

Zapiao disse:


> Ainda se mantém esta previsao, colega stormy?


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2013 às 01:22)

> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Thu 24 Oct 2013 06:00 to Fri 25 Oct 2013 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Wed 23 Oct 2013 22:44
> Forecaster: GATZEN
> ...





> Portugal and western Spain, Bay o Biscay, south-western British Isles
> 
> Ahead of the new approaching trough, another tongue of warm subtropical air spreads into western Europe. Low-level moisture will reach more than 10 g/kg. Whereas rather weak lift is expected near the ridge axis from eastern Spain to southern France, a couple of vort-maxima will travel north-east from Portugal across the Bay of Biscay into south-western Ireland and England. Late in the period, a strong 30 m/s mid-level jet streak will spread across the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Estamos todos em laranja por precipitação mas com horários diferentes consoante da região.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2013 às 11:59)

Ela ainda vem lá atrás .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Out 2013 às 12:01)

Não sei para quê um aviso Laranja aqui, está tudo a ir para Norte como sempre


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 12:08)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não sei para quê um aviso Laranja aqui, está tudo a ir para Norte como sempre



Os avisos laranja é mais mais logo a partir das 18h, o que não se justificava era o Alerta Amarelo, o aviso estava muito melhor como estava anteriormente.
Não me parece nem por sombras que se justifique um Alerta Laranja para mais logo !

Mas a ver vamos ..... hum, talvez as zonas de montanha !


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2013 às 12:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Os avisos laranja é mais mais logo a partir das 18h, o que não se justificava era o Alerta Amarelo, o aviso estava muito melhor como estava anteriormente.
> Não me parece nem por sombras que se justifique um Alerta Laranja para mais logo !
> 
> Mas a ver vamos ..... hum, talvez as zonas de montanha !



O Aviso Laranja pode estar é um pouco curto no horário mais prolongado durante a madrugada, a maioria dos modelos têem bastante precipitação a rasar no Sotavento e mais vale prevenir do que remediar. Não estou a ver nos modelos que vai chover mais nas zonas de montanha, vejo que é mais convecção nota-se isso nos modelos mesoescalares seja ele Aladdin ou Arome. Sábado até pode ser um dia bastante interessante para aqui, com vento de sueste podemos ter alguma surpresa.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2013 às 13:42)

Ar frio ( especialmente em altura) continua a ser ejectado na parte W do campo depressionário, com uma frente fria que se continua  a organizar.






Ao longo de toda a tarde/noite e até meio da tarde de amanhã continuaremos a ser afectados por condições propicias a situações isoldadas de tempo severo, nomeadamente rajadas/precip excessiva.

A partir da manhã de amanhã entrarão células em regime pós frontal que afectarão em especial o centro e sul, com uma cut-off que se isola a SW de Sagres.
Algumas células serão fortes com capacidade de gerar granizo e precip forte, mas dada a falta de shear no núcleo da perturbação as chances de tempo severo tornam-se limitadas


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 13:52)

stormy disse:


> Ar frio ( especialmente em altura) continua a ser ejectado na parte W do campo depressionário, com uma frente fria que se continua  a organizar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas carissimo stormy.Será de esperar algo significativo para esta tarde???para a area da grande lisboa e margem sul??É que isto está muito calmo por aqui


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2013 às 14:37)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Boas carissimo stormy.Será de esperar algo significativo para esta tarde???para a area da grande lisboa e margem sul??É que isto está muito calmo por aqui



Já se vai vendo no Sat24 alguma actividade eléctrica perto da costa, a Oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## Aspvl (24 Out 2013 às 17:51)

Boa tarde 

O que dizem sobre os valores do CAPE e LI?
São superiores a hoje e no entanto não se prevê nada de especial para amanhã à tarde 

Perdoem a minha ignorância


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2013 às 18:55)

Se leres melhor os post do Stormy ficas a saber :-)




stormy disse:


> Ar frio ( especialmente em altura) continua a ser ejectado na parte W do campo depressionário, com uma frente fria que se continua  a organizar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2013 às 20:44)

Norther disse:


> Se leres melhor os post do Stormy ficas a saber :-)


 


Basicamente poderemos ter células ainda bastante forte até á manhã de amanhã, depois a coisa começa a afrouxar um pouco, isto para o litoral W/SW.

No interior centro/sul poderemos ter alguma coisa mais forte até meio da tarde.

Ontem meti uma analise mais pormenorizada:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-outubro-2013-a-7303-16.html#post396317


:::::::::::

Em relação ao resto do dia de 6f e até Sabado, a cut off afasta-se para SW, deixando de exercer muita influencia.

De oeste, algumas linhas de convergência manteem-se activas com algumas células ainda a afectar o lit W.
A massa de ar á superfície será modificada pelo contacto com as aguas ainda razoavelmente quentes ( 18-22ºC), adquirindo características subtropicais / mix 9-10g/Kg Dew>15ºC), proporcionando alguma energia.

Durante o meio do dia de Sabado aquecimento diurno e a influencia deste ar razoavelmente húmido deverão originar alguns aguaceiros e talvez uma ou outra trovoada no Sul em especial Serra Algarvia/Baixo Alentejo onde o CAPE poderá subir até perto de 500J/Kg.

No entanto a falta de shear deverá anular quase completamente o risco de tempo severo.






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de Aguaceiros/trovoada


----------



## DracoLX (24 Out 2013 às 20:48)

Stormy, podemos dizer que a região de Setubal irá ficar "fora de rota" destas celulas?

Um abraço,
Draco


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2013 às 21:05)

DracoLX disse:


> Stormy, podemos dizer que a região de Setubal irá ficar "fora de rota" destas celulas?
> 
> Um abraço,
> Draco



Já dentro de 1h deveremos ser atingidos por uma célula proveniente de SO aqui na Qta.do Conde


----------



## DracoLX (24 Out 2013 às 21:29)

Boa!!! Esperemos que venha com alguma electricidade! 



Geiras disse:


> Já dentro de 1h deveremos ser atingidos por uma célula proveniente de SO aqui na Qta.do Conde


----------



## Zapiao (25 Out 2013 às 00:57)

Colegas costumo usar este site http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2 para ver os modelos mas que alternativas há? É que este por ser mundial nao me parece fiável.....


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Out 2013 às 10:12)

boas o que se pode esperar para 2º feira?


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2013 às 10:23)

celia salta disse:


> boas o que se pode esperar para 2º feira?



Segunda feira vai entrar uma frente fria de Norte para Sul começa de manha pelo norte e termina no Sul pelo fim da tarde ela vai perdendo força a medida que se desloca para Sul. Resumindo vai chover


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 10:25)

miguel disse:


> Segunda feira vai entrar uma frente fria de Norte para Sul começa de manha pelo norte e termina no Sul pelo fim da tarde ela vai perdendo força a medida que se desloca para Sul. Resumindo vai chover



Para variar perde força no sul, não é ? Que novidade ....

Já não espero nada de especial para o dia de hoje por aqui .. nem sequer as trovoadas, outro barrete.
Agora segue-se o Verão de S. Martinho, e nem aos 40 mm devo chegar !


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 10:38)

De qualquer das maneiras temos de arrefecer e sair destas temperaturas. No dia 4 ou perto disso podiam ocorrer as primeiras neves na estrela mas parece não vai acontecer. 

Portanto as altas pressões vão-se instalar por uma semana ou 2 para isto ir arrefecendo.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 10:55)

Agreste disse:


> De qualquer das maneiras temos de arrefecer e sair destas temperaturas. No dia 4 ou perto disso podiam ocorrer as primeiras neves na estrela mas parece não vai acontecer.
> 
> Portanto as altas pressões vão-se instalar por uma semana ou 2 para isto ir arrefecendo.



Arrefecer é coisa que não vai acontecer por aqui ... e já vi por ali temperaturas na ordem dos 24 ºC no site do IPMA !
Até dia 3 Novembro não são indicadas temperaturas não inferiores a 21º C por aqui ...
A questão do Anticiclone é muito relativa, pois se ficar a oeste arrefecerá ... se estiver em cima de nós teremos tempo quente porque o continente (Europa) ainda está bastante quente para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2013 às 17:15)

> Basicamente poderemos ter células ainda bastante forte até á manhã de amanhã, depois a coisa começa a afrouxar um pouco, isto para o litoral W/SW.
> 
> No interior centro/sul poderemos ter alguma coisa mais forte até meio da tarde.



No ponto Stormy, esta tarde choveu bem acompanhada por uma bela trovoada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Out 2013 às 18:48)

Será que ainda podemos esperar alguma coisa daquela macha que está a SW?


----------



## james (27 Out 2013 às 18:15)

Boa tarde . Depois da frente que rapidamente atravessara o territorio amanha, devemos ter o nosso verao de S.Martinho . No proximo fim de semana deve regressar a chuva , pelo menos a Norte.


----------



## ruka (27 Out 2013 às 21:26)

Boa noite!

Superficie frontal atravessa as regiões do Norte e Centro com maior intensidade o Minho e Douro Litoral, começando pelo Alto Minho pelas 02h, progredindo para sueste chegando desfeita ás regiões do Sul, dando apenas chuva fraca ao Alto Alentejo

precipitação acumulada GFS
período 0/6h





período 6/12h





precipitação ALADIN:


----------



## chaves23 (27 Out 2013 às 21:34)

algem me pode dar o link dessa previssao


----------



## Zapiao (27 Out 2013 às 23:29)

Amanha deve chover bem apesar de ser rapido, nao ?


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Várias mensagens sobre previsões sazonais foram movidas para o tópico apropriado.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Out 2013 às 18:17)

Amanhã podem cair alguns flocos de neve nos pontos mais altos do Norte.


----------



## Paula (28 Out 2013 às 18:30)

Pelo menos assim o afirma o IPMA:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 29.outubro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de muita
nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao início da tarde.
Aguaceiros até ao final da manhã, mais prováveis no litoral a
norte do Cabo Carvoeiro e *que poderão ser de neve nos pontos
mais altos da região Norte.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de norte, soprando moderado
a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste a sul do cabo Carvoeiro
e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do interior.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Out 2013 às 18:57)

Boas eu sei que ainda faltam alguns dias e nao e facil, prever algo com rigor... Mas gostaria de saber o que se pode esperar para sabado, uma vez que tenho umas actividades ao ar livre?


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2013 às 20:05)

celia salta disse:


> Boas eu sei que ainda faltam alguns dias e nao e facil, prever algo com rigor... Mas gostaria de saber o que se pode esperar para sabado, uma vez que tenho umas actividades ao ar livre?



Se nada se alterasse e com a previsão de hoje Sábado poderia haver chuva fraca ou moderada no Norte e Centro! o ECM mete chuva mais forte...


----------



## dlourenco (29 Out 2013 às 02:31)

Alguem pode adiantar uma previsão para o tempo do proximo domingo e segunda por Vila Real (Mondim de Basto) ?
Agradeço


----------



## fishisco (29 Out 2013 às 10:30)

dlourenco disse:


> Alguem pode adiantar uma previsão para o tempo do proximo domingo e segunda por Vila Real (Mondim de Basto) ?
> Agradeço



não conheço essa terra  mas, para já, devemos ter mais um dia com chuva em fartura principalmente na segunda.


----------



## dlourenco (29 Out 2013 às 16:31)

fishisco disse:


> não conheço essa terra  mas, para já, devemos ter mais um dia com chuva em fartura principalmente na segunda.



hehe rivalidades ? vou passar la esses dias e em vila real e parece que o tempo me vai estragar os planos


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Out 2013 às 21:33)

boas noites como vai estar o tempo no sabado, aqui por esta zona, principalmente a tarde e a noite?


----------



## Redfish (30 Out 2013 às 23:20)

celia salta disse:


> boas noites como vai estar o tempo no sabado, aqui por esta zona, principalmente a tarde e a noite?



Boas

Para já as previsões e segundo o GFS, modelo meteorologico que por norma sigo e prefiro, garante chuva para a tarde e inicio de noite na Sertã.

Contudo até lá ainda podera haver alterações...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (31 Out 2013 às 10:39)

dlourenco disse:


> Alguem pode adiantar uma previsão para o tempo do proximo domingo e segunda por Vila Real (Mondim de Basto) ?
> Agradeço



Minha rica terra  
No sábado tenho uma prova de karting em Matosinhos e pelo que vejo por aqui, vai ser molhada ;-)


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2013 às 13:19)

Boas, 

parece que Novembro começa com Chuva 

IPMA:

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 1.novembro.2013
*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito nublado no Minho
e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões do
Norte e Centro.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do início da
manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do litoral a norte do
Cabo Mondego e ao interior Norte e Centro e tornando-se persistente
no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se gradualmente do
quadrante oeste, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste
no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).

GRANDE PORTO:
*Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da manhã.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.

*Previsão para sábado, 2.novembro.2013
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Sul até ao início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões Norte e Centro, sendo por vezes forte
na região Norte.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral a norte
do Cabo Raso até ao final da tarde e sendo temporariamente moderado
a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 31 de outubro de 2013 às 12:3 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Out 2013 às 16:28)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> parece que Novembro começa com Chuva
> 
> ...




Boa tarde Caro Snifa,

Vendo os principais mesoescalares vejo uma boa rega para o Minho, Douro Litoral e Galiza (Faixa atlântica) nestes 2 dias (6ªFeira e Sábado).

A chuva poderá ser pontualmente e localmente forte no sábado de manhã em muitos locais do Noroeste, de facto o mês de Novembro a começar bem chuvoso depois destes 3 últimos dias soalheiros!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2013 às 20:07)

Avisos do IPMA,

Chuva por vezes forte para os Distritos do Porto, Braga, Vila Real e Viana do Castelo:








Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto

Amarelo

Precipitação,	Periodos de chuva por vezes forte
Válido entre 2013-11-01 18:00:00 e 2013-11-02 17:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2013 às 21:25)

Boas noites.

Para amanhã e Sabado o estado do tempo em PT continental será influenciado por uma pluma de ar quente subtropical ( Dew 16-19ºC; Mix>10g/Kg), que é arrastada á frente de uma frente fria ondulada associada a uma região complexa de baixas pressões no Atlantico NE.

Durante a noite de 6f para Sabado e boa parte do dia de Sabado uma short wave aproxima-se de W, com gradual intensificação do jet entre esta perturbação e a dorsal que se mantem sobre o SE da PI.

Ar frio em altura aproxima-se por cima da massa de ar subtropical á sfc, gerando instabilidade com uns 200-400J/Kg de 0-1km MLCAPE e até 500J/Kg de 0-30hpa SBCAPE em especial no litoral norte e centro.

Forçamento dinâmico intenso associado á convergência frontal/pré frontal e á divergência na entrada direita do máximo de velocidade do jet em altura deverão em conjunto com a instabilidade presente, gerar núcleos convectivos ao longo da frente e no seio da língua de ar subtropical.

Durante o dia de Sabado o aquecimento diurno deverá dinamizar um pouco mais a atmosfera, enquanto em altura a short wave atinge maturidade e cruza a Galiza/N de PT continental, exercendo shear moderado e estabelecendo um regime de circulação intensa de W/SW em todos os níveis sobre o NW do território.


A partir da tarde/noite de Sabado a short wave abandona a Galiza, estabelece-se um regime mais subsidente, e a instabilidade deverá diminuir rapidamente, não sendo no entanto de descartar algns aguaceiros tão a sul quanto na AML.

*Região NW*

A presença de bastante humidade e ventos continuados de WSW deverá só por si levantar algum risco de precipitação forte nas áreas montanhosas, mas qualquer célula que surja beneficiará de um ambiente razoável para pelo menos alguma organização...tais células de maior ciclo de vida/organização terão com certeza capacidade de gerar precipitação localmente excessiva.

A orientação quase paralela da pluma de ar quente/frente face ao fluxo geral assim como o seu movimento lento para SE coloca um risco fenómenos de training com precipitação pontualmente muito forte e concentrada.

Por outro lado, a presença de shear moderado unidirecional e ventos fortes na media e alta troposfera colocam condições favoráveis a fenómenos de rajadas/straight line winds/microbursts, e qualquer célula mais organizada poderá mesmo gerar uma estrutura em arco/bow echo, todos estes fenómenos capazes de gerar situações isoladas de vento forte.

Por este motivo coloca-se o nível amarelo na região...a confiança num nível mais alto é limitada pela presença de instabilidade/CAPE em geral marginal, pelo que a cobertura/iniciação convectiva não é vasta o suficiente para que se coloque uma possibilidade mais alta de situações severas.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Out 2013 às 21:36)

Por aqui adivinha-se um mês de seca (para variar)


----------

